# Win11***Quatsch***Thread



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2021)

Wie der Name schon sagt, es soll um Windows 11 gehen.  Im Grunde möchte ich es halten wie mit allen anderen ***Quatsch***Threads im Forum. So simpel wie einfach. Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Was erlebt ihr mit Wind11? Gibt es Fragen? Fehler gefunden? Was geht? Was geht nicht mehr? Habt ihr interessante Infos im Netz gefunden, die auch andere interessieren könnten? Immer her damit.

Grundsätzlich sind solche Sammelthreads selten übersichtlich. Also lasst es uns so gut wie möglich versuchen beim Thema zu bleiben. Wird nicht zu 100% klappen, aber der Versuch zählt!

In diesem Sinne
Tek 


Mache ich mal gleich den Anfang mit etwas echt Doofem: Ich kann nicht mehr einfach über den Lautsprecher zwischen den Audioausgaben hin und her wechseln. Man muss jetzt den Pfeil nach Rechts klicken, um die Auswahl zu bekommen. MS ist wohl der Meinung, dass man das nicht mehr auf simplem Wege braucht. Für mich mit zwei Audiodevices ist das aber totale Grütze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belzebub13 (30. Juni 2021)

Ich finde die neuen Sounds ganz toll. Und an sich die Menüführung wirkt aufgeräumter mit den Pfeilen, gut hier bei der Audioumstellung ist es evtl. nicht so vorteilhaft.

An sich habe ich noch nicht viel getestet außer etwas Zocken, Surfen und Streams schauen.
Funktioniert alles wie immer. 

Problematisch ist nur das ich vom Windows Insider Programm ne Mail bekommen habe, das meine Hardware nicht das Minimum erfordert und ich aus dem Win11 Programm fliege und nichtmehr testen kann.  
Und das Obwohl alles vorhanden ist Zen 2 und andere Hardware. Bios alles eingestellt, aber in Windows wird auch keine Gerätesicherheit angezeigt ... wie ist das eigentlich bei euch ? (Unter dem Punkt Gerätesicherheit)


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. Juni 2021)

Habe die Insider auf Haupt PC und Laptop Installiert.
Nach der Windows 11 Installation lassen sich einige Apps Deinstallieren (nicht alle)
Wenn man Cortana aus der Install.wim entfernt funktioniert der Store nicht mehr.

Die Taskleiste wird auf dem 2ten Bildschirm nicht angezeigt und lässt sich nicht nach Oben verschieben (geht nur mit Registry)
Defender muss nach jedem Neustart aktiviert werden.
Bei der Akkuanzeige stehen nur noch Prozent da anstatt Prozent und Zeit.
Es werden immer noch alte Treiber über die Updates geliefert.
Manchmal tauchte das Startmenu auf der Linken Seite auf und die Taskleiste war/ist Durchsichtig.
Um die Systray Symbole Anzeigen zu lassen, muss man in dein Einstellungen alle einzeln Aktivieren.

Ansonsten läufts Fluffig.


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie sind die ganzen Win11-Threads schon ermüdend.
Das ist eine (frühe) BETA-Version.

Wer sich damit beschäftigt, sich das antut, soll doch bittascheen
in dazugehörigen Foren und Seiten belästigen.

Oder wurde Extreme-PCGH.de ohne meinem Wissen zu einem
Windows-Beta-Forum?


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juni 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Defender muss nach jedem Neustart aktiviert werden.


Dachte ich zuerst auch. Ist aber "nur" die folgende Funktion , die ich einfach mit "Verwerfen" ignoriert habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lexx schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die ganzen Win11-Threads schon ermüdend.
> Das ist eine (frühe) BETA-Version.
> 
> Wer sich damit beschäftigt, sich das antut, soll doch bittascheen
> ...


Zwingt dich doch keiner mitzumachen.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juli 2021)

Ich habe heute eine mail von MS bekommen:


> Based on our data, your PC doesn’t meet the minimum system requirements. To ensure a better flighting experience, it will be moved from the Beta Channel to the Release Preview Channel automatically so you can continue enjoying the Windows 10 Insider Preview build features.


Finde ich merkwürdig, da mir das MS Tool ja noch angezeigt hat, dass mein PC Win11 kann und auch nach den aktuellen _schriftlichen_ Anforderungen, mein System für Win11 gerüstet ist.
In den Insider-Settings (in Windows selbst) bin ich auch nach wie vor im beta-channel angemeldet 
Alles noch sehr verworren


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2021)

Angesichts der doch recht überschaubaren Änderungen wundert es mich ein wenig, dass es ein Windows 11 und nicht ein weiterer Release von Windows 10 wurde. Ich kann die gestellten Anforderungen jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine mail von MS bekommen:


Ich hab diese E-Mail auch bekommen, aber ich hatte auch fTPM im UEFI deaktiviert (oder es war deaktiviert ). Nach der Aktivierung konnte ich ohne Probleme in den Dev-Channel wechseln und Win 11 installieren nachdem ich die Update-Funktion angestoßen habe. Ich denke das der gesamte Vorgang zur Erkennung der Hardware allgemein noch sehr fehlerhaft ist bei Microsoft, denn der sollte auch bei deaktiviertem fTMP im UEFI erkennen, das meine CPU auf der "Ich darf Win 11 installieren"-Liste steht.


----------



## Belzebub13 (1. Juli 2021)

Gut dann bin ich da nicht der einzige, mit der Mail. Denke wenn dann wird etwas beim nächsten Patch passieren oder es passiert garnix mal schauen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2021)

Auf Golem.de schreiben sie gerade, dass man vermutet, Windows 11 sei bereits seit 2019 heimlich in Windows-10-Insider-Builds enthalten und Teile davon als Windows 10 21H2 bereits live gegangen.   

https://www.golem.de/news/microsoft...-seit-2019-heimlich-getestet-2107-157786.html


----------



## chill_eule (1. Juli 2021)

Falls das so ist, sind die Änderungen aber gut versteckt bzw. nur unter der Haube 
Oder gilt das (wieder) nur für den dev-channel?


----------



## Tekkla (1. Juli 2021)

> Das würde unter anderem zumindest teilweise erklären, warum Microsoft in vielen Wellen stetig neue optische Anpassungen an Windows 10 vorgenommen hat. Icons, andere Zeilenabstände, eine größere Taskleiste: All dies sind Dinge, die in Windows 11 übernommen werden.


Plausibel klingt es. Andererseits würde es ja auch bedeuten, dass wir eigentlich weiter ein sich stetig fort entwickelndes Windows 10 lediglich mit neuem Namen bekommen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dachte ich zuerst auch. Ist aber "nur" die folgende Funktion , die ich einfach mit "Verwerfen" ignoriert habe.


Danke hat geklappt .


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2021)

Was mich ja so ein bisschen nervt, dass ist tatsächlich diese halbgare Herangehensweise bei den Einstellungen. Das neue Panel finde ich durchaus gelungen, aber Dinge wie die Ereignisanzeige oder der Gerätemanager sind sowas von 2000.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juli 2021)

Zeig doch mal Bilder


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juli 2021)

Ist die uralt MMC wie bei Win10 und davor. Gleiches gilt beim Geräte Manager.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2021)

Laut CB kommt ein neues Win11 Insider Build.
Jetzt auch für den Beta-Channel 









						Windows 11: Build 22000.65 als zweite Insider Preview verfügbar
					

Microsoft hat damit begonnen Windows 11 Build 22000.65 über den Dev Channel für Windows Insider auszurollen.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Go! Go! Go! "Windows Update" 
Meines zeigt leider noch nix an.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Juli 2021)

Seit heute Nacht bereits drauf. Mein 5.1 Problem nicht behoben. Aber vllt ist das auch ein Problem mit dem AMD Audiotreiber.


----------



## cx19 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread schon was dazu geschrieben, aber ich gebe hier auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu:

Win11 gefällt mir gut. Läuft hervorragend. Es gibt zwar ein paar Übersetzungsfehler und ein paar englische Beschriftungen aber das ist ja nur Kosmetik.

Meine Spiele (Hell Let Loose, Squad) funktionieren einwandfrei. Ebenso meine DAW (Reaper 6 und diverse VST) Die Oberfläche (Desktop) scheint mir flotter zu sein. Bootvorgang ist sau schnell. Meine System-SSD schafft jetzt endlich im Benchmark die angegebenen Werte und übertrifft diese sogar. Ist zwar im Alltag unerheblich, aber immerhin!

TPM habe ich nach Upgrade im Bios wieder deaktiviert. Bootvorgang danach normal. 

Ich habe gestern O&O ShutUp10 getestet und es hat funktioniert. Die Datenschutzeinstellungen konnten wie in Windows 10 angepasst werden. 

Insg. bin ich positiv überrascht wie gut das Dev Preview jetzt schon ist.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soll ich es wagen?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Soll ich es wagen?


Dann sicher vorher noch deine Daten.   
Hätte keinen Bock nachher alles neu installieren zu müssen wenn was schief geht.
Bei einen Zweit-PC/Office Rechner wäre das kein Problem.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

Ich zieh grad ein komplettes image von C:


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte zuerst auch ein Upgrade gemacht dann aber nach zwei Wochen wegen GPU Treiberproblemen mir ein ISO Image gezogen und das System schnell wieder installiert. Davor kurz die ProgramData und AppData Ordner gesichert, um danach die allermeisten Einstellungen rückspielen zu können. Der Rest lag eh nimmer auch C:\.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> wegen GPU Treiberproblemen


Wie haben die sich geäußert?

Hab jetzt noch nichts gezockt, aber ansonsten läuft Win11 tadellos.
Was noch sehr ungewohnt ist, sind Startmenü und Taskleiste.
Die Livekachel fürs Wetter vermisse ich jedenfalls und diesen blöden "Empfohlen" Bereicht bekomme ich nicht weg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die mittig ausgerichtete Taskleiste kann man sich glaube ich schnell gewöhnen.
Linksbündig ist mir irgendwie "zu weit" links ggü. vorher


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie haben die sich geäußert?


Hatte rumgebastelt und mal den Win 11 eigenen AMD GPU Treiber genommen und dann den neuesten von AMD selber über das Installationspaket installiert. Das doofe war, dass beim Win 11 eigenen nur die Radeonsoftware aus dem Store läuft. Irgendwann war es so, dass diese weder mit dem internen noch mit dem eigenständigen Treiber laufen wollte. Selbst DDU konnte nicht helfen. Also habe ich es gleich neu installiert. 

Ich denke, dass ist kein Win 11 spezifisches Problem. Das wäre mir vermutlich auch unter Windows 10 passiert.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Juli 2021)

Ach der shice...
Ja, das hatte ich vor etlichen Wochen auch mal unter Windows 10.
Ich hab das aber ohne Neuinstallation wieder hingebogen bekommen  

So, Wetter hat sich auch erledigt, muss halt jetzt Win+W drücken statt nur Win, damit kann man leben.
Den "Empohlen" Bereich bekommt man aktuell wohl nicht weg...


----------



## Tekkla (30. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand einen AVR per HDMI an der Graka in betrieb und kann 5.1 Tonausgabe wählen?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie der Name schon sagt, es soll um Windows 11 gehen.  Im Grunde möchte ich es halten wie mit allen anderen ***Quatsch***Threads im Forum. So simpel wie einfach. Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Was erlebt ihr mit Wind11


Windows 11 hat mir keine sexy Tanzvideos empfohlen, daher habe ich die Empfehlungen deaktiviert.


----------



## Teacup (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin unzufrieden mit dem OS, bzw. mit dem überarbeiteten Design.
Es ist zwar in einigen Fällen, wie den Schaltflächen für Copy, Cut, Delete,.. ,  praktischer geworden aber dafür haben andere Designs ganz schön gelitten.

Das alte rechts-klick-Menü z.B., das jetzt unter "weitere Optionen anzeigen" zu finden ist, sieht ja furchtbar aus. Der Text ist viel kleiner als sonst im OS und das Highlighting bei Mouseover ist zu klein für die Icons. Das betrifft unglücklicherweise wohl generell den "alten" Control-Typ. Die Menüs in LibreOffice sind genauso furchtbar und auch die Haken in Checkboxen usw. in anderen Anwendungen sind kaum erkennbar.
Edit: Rechtsklick-Menü vom Papierkorb auch xD.


Außerdem ist die Optik auch an anderer Stelle immer noch nicht konsistent. Bzw. durch die doch recht grundlegend andere Designsprache ist die Inkonsistenz noch größer geworden. Mal eckig, mal rund, insgesamt bestimmt vier verschiedene Highlight-Effekte...

Icons und Text zentrisch auf einer unsichtbare, aber eigentlich größeren Schaltfläche in größerem Abstand anzuordnen, mag für Touch-Eingabe ja gut sein, aber auf dem PC taugt das so echt nicht.

Ebenso taugt es generell nicht in einer Welt aus eckigen Begrenzungen runde Ränder einzuführen 

Ebenfalls unverständlich ist mir das Pushen des Stores und der zentralisierten Updates, wenn dann aber beim ersten willkürlichen Start von "To Do", erst mal die Anwendung aktualisiert wird, obwohl laut Windows-Update kein Update verfügbar ist.

Und drei Rechtschreibfehler habe ich schon gesehen


----------



## seventyseven (9. Oktober 2021)

Wundert es manche echt, dass Win11 nicht ordentlich funktioniert, wenn sie von Windows 10 updaten? Trotz dessen das Microsoft davor warnt?

Verstehe ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Win11 nicht ordentlich funktioniert, wenn sie von Windows 10 updaten? Trotz dessen das Microsoft davor warnt?


Woher haste das denn?


----------



## seventyseven (9. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Woher haste das denn?


Was meinst du warum es noch nicht im bei Windows Update angeboten wird ?

"If you’re upgrading from Windows 10, we recommend you wait until you're notified through Windows Update that the upgrade is ready for your device. To check if Windows 11 is ready for your device,"


----------



## chill_eule (9. Oktober 2021)

Wie übersetzt du denn das:


seventyseven schrieb:


> "If you’re upgrading from Windows 10, we recommend you wait until you're notified through Windows Update that the upgrade is ready for your device. To check if Windows 11 is ready for your device,"


in das:


seventyseven schrieb:


> Wundert es manche echt, dass Win11 nicht ordentlich funktioniert, wenn sie von Windows 10 updaten? Trotz dessen das Microsoft davor warnt?


?


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum es noch nicht im bei Windows Update angeboten wird ?


Weil man seitens MS schon von Anfang an klar und offen kommuniziert hat, dass man das Upgrade in Etappen ausrollt?

Aber wer will, der kann sich ohne Probleme und ohne irgendwelche Warnungen seitens MS mit dem üblichen Media Creation Tool sein Upgrade machen oder sich ein ISO Image wie für Win 10 ziehen. Mit letzterem wird Win 11 dann - wie Win 10 - wahlweise über ein bootfähigen USB Stick oder eine Oldschool DVD installiert.



			Download Windows 11


----------



## seventyseven (9. Oktober 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie übersetzt du denn das:
> 
> in das:
> 
> ?


Hab hier schon soviel zeug gelesen mit etlichen Bugs und Explorer die nach einem Win11 Upgrade nicht funktionieren etc. 

Probleme die ich mit einer frischen Installation (Kein Upgrade) nicht habe.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Weil man seitens MS schon von Anfang an klar und offen kommuniziert hat, dass man das Upgrade in Etappen ausrollt?
> 
> Aber wer will, der kann sich ohne Probleme und ohne irgendwelche Warnungen seitens MS mit dem üblichen Media Creation Tool sein Upgrade machen oder sich ein ISO Image wie für Win 10 ziehen. Mit letzterem wird Win 11 dann - wie Win 10 - wahlweise über ein bootfähigen USB Stick oder eine Oldschool DVD installiert.
> 
> ...



Es wurde aber noch nirgends ausgerollt.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Es wurde aber noch nirgends ausgerollt.


Eben, dann nutze man auch das Media Creation Tool dazu.

Bei mir wird es auch nur als zukünftiges Update angezeigt, aber mit dem Media Creation Tool konnte ich vorgestern auch bereits das W11 als Update darüber ziehen.

Kann hier bezogen werden:








						Windows 11 Media Creation Tool Download
					

Das Windows 11 Media Creation Tool erstellt bootfähige USB-Sticks oder updatet Windows 10 auf 11. Deutsch, Proprietäre Software, kostenloser Download!




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Es wurde aber noch nirgends ausgerollt.





> *Rolling out the free upgrade to Windows 11 in a phased and measured approach*​
> The free upgrade to Windows 11 starts on October 5 and will be phased and measured with a focus on quality. Following the tremendous learnings from Windows 10, we want to make sure we’re providing you with the best possible experience. That means new eligible devices will be offered the upgrade first. The upgrade will then roll out over time to in-market devices based on intelligence models that consider hardware eligibility, reliability metrics, age of device and other factors that impact the upgrade experience. We expect all eligible devices to be offered the free upgrade to Windows 11 by mid-2022. If you have a Windows 10 PC that’s eligible for the upgrade, Windows Update will let you know when it’s available. You can also check to see if Windows 11 is ready for your device by going to Settings > Windows Update and select Check for updates*.
> 
> Quelle: https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2021/08/31/windows-11-available-on-october-5/


Das heißt, dass die ersten Upgrades auf nagelneuen Win 10 Systemen angeboten werden. Vorzugsweise denen, wo Win 11 schon in Teilen als Preload mit drauf waren. Danach folgen Stück um Stück alle anderen Geräte bis Mitte 2022.

Das heißt aber NICHT, dass man daraus ableiten kann, MS warne davor es zu installieren. Das ist deine ganz persönliche und mMn falsche Interpretation auf Basis einer fragwürdigen Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche.

Und ja, jedes neue System hat Bugs, wobei Win 11 ja aktuell nur ein aufgebohrtes Win 10 ist. Aber was meinste wie die ersten UEFI Versionen deines X570 Boardes waren? Das war eine Wonne mit den Inkompatibilitäten! Konnte ich dennoch problemlos zocken und arbeiten? Klar ging das.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das heißt aber NICHT, dass man daraus ableiten kann, MS warne davor es zu installieren. Das ist deine ganz persönliche und mMn falsche Interpretation auf Basis einer fragwürdigen Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche.


MS hat genug vor Inkompatibilität gewarnt. Solange das Upgrade nicht bei Windows Update angeboten wird braucht man sich nun mal nicht wundern wenn Win11 nicht ordentlich performt. 

An meinem Hauptrechner wird gewartet bis das Upgrade verfügbar ist (Dann sind die meisten Kinderkrankheiten auch gefixt).

AMD hat jetzt auch genug davor gewarnt das es Probleme gibt an denen mit Microsoft gearbeitet wird.

Ich weiß nicht was daran falsch interpretiert sein soll.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> MS hat genug vor Inkompatibilität gewarnt. Solange das Upgrade nicht bei Windows Update angeboten wird braucht man sich nun mal nicht wundern wenn Win11 nicht ordentlich performt.
> 
> AMD hat jetzt auch genug davor gewarnt das es Probleme gibt an denen mit Microsoft gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was daran falsch interpretiert sein soll.


Ich denke, die Beurteilung was wie schwer wiegt unterschiedet sich zwischen uns sehr deutlich.



> Quelle: https://www.golem.de/news/microsoft-windows-11-installieren-oder-nicht-2110-160188.html
> 
> Bei der 21H2-Version sind offiziell gerade einmal drei offene Fehler bekannt, wobei diese Known Issues durchaus speziell sind: Das erste betrifft ein Kompatibilitätsproblem zu VirtualBox, wenn Hyper-V eingeschaltet ist; das zweite dreht sich um Intels Killer-SmartByte-Software für WiFi-Module, bei denen UDP-Paketverluste auftreten können und das dritte betrifft den vietnamesischen Cốc-Cốc-Browser.
> 
> ...


Und das entspricht meiner Erfahrung aus den letzten Monaten auf unterschiedlichen Systemen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich installiere mein Windows 11 iso und schaue mir das Ergebnis an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J42PF1GQoO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ich installiere mein Windows 11 iso und schaue mir das Ergebnis an.


Wenn du Win 11 zu Win 10 umbaust, dann brauchste Win 11 auch gar nicht installieren.

Und hier mal was Sinnvolles zu TPM2.0 und den anderen ach so schrecklichen Security Features, die Win 11 verlangt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1sz6cm47Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn du Win 11 zu Win 10 umbaust, dann brauchste Win 11 auch gar nicht installieren.
> 
> Und hier mal was Sinnvolles zu TPM2.0 und den anderen ach so schrecklichen Security Features, die Win 11 verlangt.


Ich baue nichts um, sondern passe es an. Warum muß alles so bleiben, wie es ist, wenn es auch besser geht? Was soll ich mit dieser Taskbar und diesem Startmenü? Die sind doch unnötig beschränkt.
Und zu den Sicherheitsfeatures: Die hat mein PC nicht. Die will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Krolgosh (16. Oktober 2021)

Hat  jemand schon herraus gefunden wie man, wenn man mehrere Monitore benutzt, die Uhrzeit auf allen Monitoren in der Taskleiste anzeigen lassen kann? 

Hab bisher nur den Umweg über das extra Programm Eleven Clock gefunden.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Oktober 2021)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Warum muß alles so bleiben, wie es ist, wenn es auch besser geht? Was soll ich mit dieser Taskbar und diesem Startmenü? Die sind doch unnötig beschränkt.


Rechtsklick auf Programmverknüpfung -> an Taskbar anheften. Startmenüs werden überbewertet!


----------



## Lord Wotan (16. Oktober 2021)

So jetzt läuft Windows 11 Pro auf mein PC und mein Surface pro 2 jeweils mit TPM 1.2 aber nicht gültiger CPU , auf mein Laptop ASUS K93SV und Acer Aspire V3- 772G jeweils ohne TPM und ohne gültiger CPU. Verstehe also den Blödsinn nicht, wie so Microsoft das nicht einfach auf jeder Hardware zulässt auf die auch Windows 10 läuft. Auf meinen Acer Aspire V3- 772G läuft das Windows 11 gefühlt sogar schneller als Windows 10. Alle konnten auch die neuen Updates für Windows 11 installieren. Auf allen Computern läuft Classic Shell als Startmenü und die alte Windows 7 Sidebar mit den Gadgets


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf Programmverknüpfung -> an Taskbar anheften. Startmenüs werden überbewertet!


Die ganzen Symbole nerven mich da nur. Ich bevorzuge keine Gruppierung. Dann herrscht Ordnung und ich sehe die Prozess-Fortschritte. Dafür brauche ich natürlich möglichst viel Platz auf der Taskbar.


			https://abload.de/img/pcghxcjk54.jpg
		


Naja, das ganze Windows 11 ist mir zu lahm, bin wieder bei 10.


----------



## TausendWatt (19. Oktober 2021)

Hat von euch jemand ne Idee was der noch will, laut des MS Tools alles ok, nur die Settings sagen was anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Oktober 2021)

Dieses Tool ist alles, aber nicht hilfreich. Das produziert einig false postive Ergebnisse.

---

Mein 5.1 Soundproblem es gelöst. Und das anders als gedacht. Kein Treiberproblem oder so. Es liegt an Win11 bzw meiner Naivität zu glauben, dass es mit einem einfachen Aktivieren von 5.1 Sound in den neuen Einstellungen möglich wäre. Man muss noch immer über den alten Win10 Dialog die Liste der Audiogeräte aufrufen und darin dann das Lautsprechersetup zum Ausgabegerät konfigurieren. Danach kann man dann auch munter zwischen Stereo und 5.1 in den Win11 Einstellungen umschalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLee (21. Oktober 2021)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hat  jemand schon herraus gefunden wie man, wenn man mehrere Monitore benutzt, die Uhrzeit auf allen Monitoren in der Taskleiste anzeigen lassen kann?
> 
> Hab bisher nur den Umweg über das extra Programm Eleven Clock gefunden.



Das habe ich mich die Woche auch schon gefragt.
Geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte eigentlich noch etwas abwarten, aber ich bin doch zu neugierig. Am Freitag werde ich 11 installieren und testen, ich mache auch gleich eine frische Installation, das geht bei mir fix.
BIOS ist schon umgestellt, sollte problemlos ablaufen.
Bin gespannt & berichte.


----------



## eddwald (27. Oktober 2021)

Jou, ich war auch einfach zu neugierig und hatte Langeweile. Also am Sonntag per Media Creation Tool das ISO geladen und direkt im System auf 11 geupdatet. Zum Glück konnte ich so die unangenehme Sache umschiffen, ein M$ Account bzw Online Konto erstellen zu müssen. Windwos hat einfach mein lokales Konto übernommen. War dieses Problem also schonmal gelöst für mich.
Ansonsten trotz meiner anhaltenden Meckerei über diesen Schritt von Microsoft, bin ich positiv angetan von Win11 mit seinem überarbeiteten Bedien-Features, Design und Sound . Mal abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Bugs, die aber auch durch eine saubere Neuinstallaiton behoben sein könnten. Meine Spiele  laufen allesamt zufriedenstellend und stabil. Man muss natürlich vorher den aktuellen Win11 Grafiktreiber nachinstallieren.

Was mich entäuscht, ist nach wie vor die HDR Funktion. Es hat sich farbtechnisch nichts geändert. Will man das neue Feature "Auto HDR" in Spielen benutzen, weswegen ich primär Win 11 testen wollte, muss man zwangsläufig HDR allgemein aktivieren?? Wie gesagt, sieht der Desktop danach immer noch genauso bescheiden farblos und trübe aus, wie schon bei Windows 10. Egal welches Farbprofil ich benutze.

Meine Frage in die Runde. Kann man Auto HDR auch nutzen, ohne HDR allgemein einzuschalten?


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> Meine Frage in die Runde. Kann man Auto HDR auch nutzen, ohne HDR allgemein einzuschalten?


Nein.

Wenn dir der SD Inhalt des Desktops zu blaß oder dunkel wirkt, dann zieh dir den Slider für die Helligkeit bei den HDR Einstellungen mal hoch. Wenn dir das dann nicht reicht, dann kannste entweder am Monitor die Helligkeit und den Kontrast anpassen, aber auch am Farbprofil dort oder in den Treibereinstellungen der Graka etwas verändern.


----------



## eddwald (27. Oktober 2021)

Glaub mir, ich bastel da schon ewig dran rum. Habs aufgegeben, weil ich, egal was ich tue, kein zufriedenstellendes Farbbild hinbekomme. Bleibt einem wohl nicht übrig als es bei jeden Spielstart manuell zu aktivieren. Microsoft HDR ist und bleibt auch mit WIndows 11 halt eher ein schlechter Witz, als brauchbares Feature.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> Microsoft HDR ist und bleibt auch mit WIndows 11 halt eher ein schlechter Witz, als brauchbares Feature.


Das dachte ich auch zuerst, bis man mich auf die Helligkeitsanpassung hinwies. 

Was für einen HDR Standard hat dein Monitor. HDR400, 600 oder höher?


----------



## eddwald (27. Oktober 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was für einen HDR Standard hat dein Monitor. HDR400, 600 oder höher?


HDR 600 laut Hersteller. Ist ein Samsung C32HG70. Der Regler im Windows HDR ist bei mir Standard mäßig ganz rechts. Das einzig womit ich ein bisschen Farbe und Kontraste reinbekomme, ist mit der Nvidia Farbeinstellung im Treiber.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso bietet Windows keine Option, HDR NUR in entsprechenden Spiele zu aktivieren und beim Beenden  wieder zu deaktivieren. Es heißt ja schliesslich Auto HDR. So wie es in der Spielsoftware der meisten Entwickler ja auch funzt. Beispiel die Ubisoft Spiele, wie zB Far Cry.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2021)

AutoHDR heisst es deshalb., weil man non HDR Titel quasi *auto*matisch zu welchen mit *HDR *aufpeppt. Es ist nicht als automatisches An/Aus zwischen Spiel und Desktop zu verstehen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. Oktober 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> HDR 600 laut Hersteller. Ist ein Samsung C32HG70. Der Regler im Windows HDR ist bei mir Standard mäßig ganz rechts. Das einzig womit ich ein bisschen Farbe und Kontraste reinbekomme, ist mit der Nvidia Farbeinstellung im Treiber.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso bietet Windows keine Option, HDR NUR in entsprechenden Spiele zu aktivieren und beim Beenden  wieder zu deaktivieren. Es heißt ja schliesslich Auto HDR. So wie es in der Spielsoftware der meisten Entwickler ja auch funzt. Beispiel die Ubisoft Spiele, wie zB Far Cry.


Ich hab auch erst vor ein paar Tagen erfahren, dass es inzwischen einen feschen Shortcut für HDR gibt: WIN ALT B
Spart den Weg über das Einstellungsmenü, was ich auch immer sehr nervig fand. 
Wenn du eine entsprechende Tastatur hast, kannst du dir das ja als Makro auf eine Sondertaste legen.


----------



## eddwald (27. Oktober 2021)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst vor ein paar Tagen erfahren, dass es inzwischen einen feschen Shortcut für HDR gibt: WIN ALT B
> Spart den Weg über das Einstellungsmenü, was ich auch immer sehr nervig fand.
> Wenn du eine entsprechende Tastatur hast, kannst du dir das ja als Makro auf eine Sondertaste legen.


Wenigstens etwas, Danke fürs teilen👍👍


----------



## eddwald (28. Oktober 2021)

Der Shortcut funktioniert bei  mir leider nicht.
Allerdings kann man HDR mit Hilfe eines Scriptes "on the fly" an und auschalten. Ein kleines fertiges Tool hab ich auch gefunden:


			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/306299/enable-and-disable-hdr-on-windows-10-by-a-commands/2241129/?topicPage=2
		


Es bleibt aber dabei, ohne Mithilfe der Nvidia Farbeinstellung hab ich kein ordentliches Desktopbild rausarbeiten können. Nur wenn ich im Treiber der Desktop Farbeinstellung den Kontrast hochdrehe und die Sättigung anhebe, komm ich auf ein aktzeptabeles Ergebnis.


----------



## Poulton (28. Oktober 2021)

Mal meine Powershellliste auf ihre Kompatibilität mit Windows 11 hin unter die Lupe genommen und einzelnes rausgeschmissen und neues reingenommen. Wie immer: Powershell, oder besser, Powershell ISE mit Adminrechten öffnen.

```
#alle MS Apps vom Windows 11 System entfernen, mit Ausnahme vom Store und Terminal
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | where-object {$_.name –notlike "*store*"} | where-object {$_.name -notlike "*Terminal*"} | | Remove-AppxPackage
Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | where-object {$_.name –notlike "*store*"} | where-object {$_.name -notlike "*Terminal*"} | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online

#alle MS Apps vom System entfernen, mit Ausnahme vom Store
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | where-object {$_.name –notlike “*store*”} | Remove-AppxPackage
Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | where-object {$_.name –notlike “*store*”} | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online

#alle MS Apps vom System entfernen - inkl. Store!
#Achtung! Entfernung vom MS Store kann zu Problemen führen!
Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | Remove-AppxPackage 

#Update-Einstellungen
##Feature-Update verzögern 180 Tage - unter Vorbehalt, da noch nicht testbar
Set-ItemProperty -type dword -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings" -Name DeferFeatureUpdatesPeriodInDays -Value "180"
##Quality-Update verzögern 7 Tage
Set-ItemProperty -type dword -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX\Settings" -Name DeferQualityUpdatesPeriodInDays -Value "7"
## Windows Update Dienst restart
Stop-Service -Name wuauserv
Start-Service -name wuauserv

#Klassische Windows-Fotoanzeige:
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .png -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .jpg -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .bmp -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .jpeg -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .gif -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Photo Viewer\Capabilities\FileAssociations" -Name .webp -value "PhotoViewer.FileAssoc.Tiff"

#Klassisches Rechtsklickmenü - muss bei jedem Nutzer gemacht werden, da unter HKey Current User
#Achtung! shutdown /r mit /f am Ende sorgt für Zwangsreboot!
New-Item "HKCU:\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{86ca1aa0-34aa-4e8b-a509-50c905bae2a2}"
New-Item "HKCU:\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{86ca1aa0-34aa-4e8b-a509-50c905bae2a2}\InprocServer32"
Set-Item -Path "HKCU:\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\CLSID\{86ca1aa0-34aa-4e8b-a509-50c905bae2a2}\InprocServer32" -Value ""
shutdown /r /t 0 /f

#Ribbon Explorer Menü
#shutdown /r mit /f am Ende sorgt für Zwangsreboot!
New-Item "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Blocked"
New-ItemProperty -Type String -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Blocked" -Name "{e2bf9676-5f8f-435c-97eb-11607a5bedf7}" -value ""
shutdown /r /t 0 /f

#Hibernate deaktivieren
powercfg /hibernate off
#oder nur Hiberboot
powercfg /hibernate /type reduced

#Feature DirectPlay installieren
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:LegacyComponents
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:DirectPlay

#Net-Framework 3.5 installieren
#Achtung! shutdown /r mit /f am Ende sorgt für Zwangsreboot!
dism /online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3
shutdown /r /t 0 /f

#Alle lokalen Nutzer auf Login-Screen anzeigen
Set-ItemProperty -Type DWORD -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" -Name dontdisplaylastusername -Value "0"

#Lockscreen deaktivieren
##Prüfen ob schon vorhanden
Get-ItemPropertyValue -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization" -Name NoLockScreen
Get-Item -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization"
##wenn nicht vorhanden
New-Item "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization"
New-ItemProperty -Type DWORD -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization" -Name NoLockScreen -Value "1"
##falls schon vorhanden
Set-ItemProperty -Type DWORD -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Personalization" -Name NoLockScreen -Value "1"
```

@Painkiller:


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. Oktober 2021)

eddwald schrieb:


> Der Shortcut funktioniert bei  mir leider nicht.
> Allerdings kann man HDR mit Hilfe eines Scriptes "on the fly" an und auschalten. Ein kleines fertiges Tool hab ich auch gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Xbox Game Bar muss an sein, daran liegts wahrscheinlich.
Dabei ist mir grad aufgefallen, dass der Shortcut dort auch schon vergeben ist als Start/pause broadcast.


Edit: Ok, lustig. In Win 11 funktioniert der Shortcut nicht ...


Edit2: Geht doch, Game Bar brauchte ein Update aus dem Store...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> @Painkiller:


Merci!   
Hab ich sofort in unsere IT-Doku mit aufgenommen. Wir werden Windows 11 so lange wie möglich vermeiden. Aber spätestens am 14. Okt. 2025 ist Schluss. Da läuft der Enterprise-Support aus. Ich hoffe 4 Jahre reichen Microsoft für die Beta-Phase von Windows 11. 

Ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen, aber hast du schon erste Infos zu den GPOs?  Ich hab so die Berfürchtung, das wie damals beim Sprung von 7 auf 10 auch beim Sprung von 10 auf 11 sicher wieder sinnvolle GPOs wegefallen sind. :/


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich hoffe 4 Jahre reichen Microsoft für die Beta-Phase von Windows 11.


Da kann man wahrscheinlich gleich zu Windows 12 wechseln. Ein Schelm wer daran denkt, dass Winzigweich dem Namensschema von Apple hinterherläuft. 
Mal sehen wann OpenShell eine aktualisierte Version rausbringt. Hatte das neben normaler Client-Nutzung, im Laufe der Jahre auch öfters auf Server 2012 (R2) basierenden Terminalservern gesehen, damit die Leute nicht böse E-Mails schreiben und Anrufe tätigen.
Weitere Alternative wäre noch StartAllBack, aber nur 30 Tage Test dann kostenpflichtig.



Painkiller schrieb:


> aber hast du schon erste Infos zu den GPOs?


Habe ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt. Hab mir gestern nur hier auf dem heimischen PC mal ein Windows 11 mittels Workaround in die Virtual Box geknistert und erstmal wieder solche Momente gehabt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_RGCoV0lTOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Braucht halt seine Zeit, eh man sich da reinarbeitet und "workarounded".


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2021)

Vista habe ich damals auch übersprungen. W11 kann sich aber noch weiter entwickeln. Solange bleib ich auch vorerst bei W10.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2021)

@Painkiller: Wäre es möglich, diesen Fred zum Sammelthread zu Windows 11 zu machen und oben anzupinnen? Also analog dem, was es schon für 7, 8 und 10 gibt.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich trau mich gar nicht zu fragen, aber hast du schon erste Infos zu den GPOs?


Was man halt so findet:




__





						Download Group Policy Settings Reference Spreadsheet for Windows 10 May 2021 Update (21H1) from Official Microsoft Download Center
					






					www.microsoft.com
				







__





						Neue Gruppenrichtlinien in Windows 11: Einstellungen für Device-Management, DoH, Updates, PrintNightmare | WindowsPro
					

Windows 11 bringt ca. 60 neue Einstellungen für die Gruppenrichtlinien. Die meisten davon greifen auch unter Windows 10. Darunter sind welche für Updates, Drucken oder DoH.




					www.windowspro.de
				




Unabhängig davon: Wenn man kein Workaround fahren will um Windows 11 zu testen und auch kein weiteres Gerät hat bzw. nutzen möchte:
Typ 1 Hypervisors:

Hyper-V: Setzt offiziell mindestens Windows Server 2019 oder Windows 10 ab 1809 in der Pro Version vorraus. Wobei mich das etwas irritiert. Denn die notwendigen Features gibt es schon im Hyper-V vom Server 2016 und W10 ab 1607.
Anleitung: https://www.windowspro.de/wolfgang-sommergut/windows-11-einer-virtuellen-maschine-installieren
VMWare: Reiner ESXi ab Version 6.7 genügt nicht. vCenter ab Version 6.7 ist Pflicht. 
Anleitung: https://www.virten.net/2021/10/windows-11-on-vmware-esxi-this-pc-cant-run-windows-11/
KVM basierend: https://getlabsdone.com/how-to-install-windows-11-on-kvm/
Xen basierend: Dauert noch etwas bis es auf Hypervisors von Oracle, Citrix, XCP-NG, ... läuft. An TPM 2.0 wird noch gearbeitet. Siehe: https://www.windowscentral.com/citrix-will-run-windows-11

Typ 2 Hypervisors:

VMWare Workstation Player: Nur im kostenpflichtigen Workstation Player Pro. Bietet aber 30-tägige Testversion.
Anleitung: https://getlabsdone.com/windows-11-on-vmware-workstation-how-to-install-it/
Virtual Box: Noch in Arbeit.
Parallels: Ab Version 17.1
VMWare Fusion: Ja, zumindest auf Intel Macs. 
Anleitung: https://www.filipv.net/windows-11-using-vmware-fusion-12/


Edit: Interessante Beobachtung: Die Insider Preview vom Server 2022 mit Buildnumber 22483 setzt kein TPM und Workarounds vorraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> @Painkiller: Wäre es möglich, diesen Fred zum Sammelthread zu Windows 11 zu machen und oben anzupinnen? Also analog dem, was es schon für 7, 8 und 10 gibt.


Na klar!  Ist erledigt.


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2021)

Windows 11 läuft schonmal problemlos im Hyper-V mit Konfigurationsversion 8.0 auf Windows 10 21H2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre auch verwunderlich wenn nicht. Denn abseits von den CPU-Vorraussetzungen, ist alles andere schon in dieser Konfigurationsversion vorhanden.
Bei nächster Gelegenheit mal Server 2016 ins Hyper-Vieh und dann mittels Nested Virtualization ein Windows 11 drauf.

```
Set-VMProcessor -VMName <Name_VM> -ExposeVirtualizationExtensions $true
```

Wobei Microsoft an der Stelle mal wieder ein paar Helden sind. Beim Server 2022 findet man der offiziellen Dokumentation, dass damit Nested Virtualization endlich auch auf Prozessoren von AMD unterstützt wird. Zu Windows 11 muss man wieder auf Drittseiten lesen. Gleichzeitig reicht das "What's new in Hyper-V on Windows Server" nur bis zur 1903. Die Listen zu "Supported VM configuration versions" reichen auch nur bis zur 1903 bzw. Configuration Version 9.1. Obwohl es zwischenzeitlich auch eine Configuration Version 9.2 und 9.3 gab und die von Windows 11 und Server 2022 als 10.0 läuft.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Merci!


Der Fehlerteufel hat sich eingeschlichen beim ersten Punkt. Die korrigierte Version:

```
#alle MS Apps vom Windows 11 System entfernen, mit Ausnahme vom Store und Terminal
Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | where-object {$_.name –notlike "*store*"} | where-object {$_.name -notlike "*Terminal*"} | | Remove-AppxPackage
Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | where-object {$_.name –notlike "*store*"} | where-object {$_.name -notlike "*Terminal*"} | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online
```
Was man damit nicht runterkratzen kann: TikTok, Disney+, Prime, ... Das sind aber nur Vorschläge. Um die auszublenden muss man entweder per GPO oder per Registry ran.
GPO: Computerkonfiguration -> Administrative Vorlagen -> Windows Komponenten -> Cloudinhalt und dort "Microsoft-Anwenderfeatures deaktiveren" sowie Deaktivieren von Inhalten, die für die..." aktivieren.
Powershell:

```
New-Item "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent"
New-ItemProperty -Type DWORD -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent" -Name DisableConsumerAccountStateContent -value "1"
New-ItemProperty -Type DWORD -Path "HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent" -Name DisableCloudOptimizedContent -value "1"
```
Wobei ich das nochmal in einer neuen VM mit OO10Shutup teste. Denn das ist dort dächtig der Punkt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Wer sich wundert das nach durchlaufen des Scripts auf einmal das Notepad/Editor unter W11 nicht mehr da ist, unter "‪C:\Windows\System32\" existiert es noch als notepad.exe. Ebenso der Taschenrechner als calc.exe, der benötigt aber zwingend den Store.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2021)

Was ist das denn für ein Quark? Keine dünnere Taskleiste mehr?


----------



## Lord Wotan (14. November 2021)

So, habe  jetzt Windows 11 pro 64bit sogar auf einen alten AMD HPTC  geschafft.
Update aus Windows 10 auf Windows 11 mit Windows 11 pro 64bit Deskmodder DVD ohne Internet.

Mit folgender Hardware:
AMD Phenom II X4/925, Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H Motherboard, 8 GB Ram, SSD 250 GB, 1 TB HD und GTX 750 ti Grafikkarte, das alles war/ist ein Medien HTPC mit original Microsoft Fernbedienung für Windows XP Media Center.  Und läuft 1A.

Bei mir läuft jetzt Windows 11 Pro 64bit somit auf alle meine 6 benutzen Computer.


*Haupt PC:*
INTEL Core i7 4790K auf ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark S, mit TPM 1.2, Fast Boot und Secure Boot , 32GB Kit DDR3-1600, Palit GeForce RTX 3060 DUAL OC 12GB DX 12 Grafikkarte plus ZOTAC GTX 1060 AMP! Edition als PhysX, Creative Sound Blaster X AE-5, mit zwei Monitore Fujitsu B24W-7 LED und LG FLATRON W2242T.

*PC meiner Frau:*
INTEL Core i7 4790K auf ASUS Sabertooth Z97 Mark S, mit TPM 1.2, Fast Boot und Secure Boot, 16GB DDR3-1600, Geforce RTX 2600 Super DX 12 Grafikkarte plus Geforce GTX 1060 als PhysX, Creative Sound Blaster X AE-5, ViewSonic VG2448 und Samsung SyncMaster 214T

*HTPC :*
CPU AMD Phenom II X4/925 auf GA-MA785GT-UD3H , 8 GB, GTX 750 ti nur mit Bios ohne TPM ohne Secure Boot und ohne DX 12 Grafikkarte


*Meine Laptops:*
ASUS K93SV, 16 GB, GT540M nur mit Bios ohne Secure Boot, ohne TPM und ohne DX 12 Grafikkarte, Acer Aspire V3- 772G, 32 GB, GT750M 4GB , mit EFI und Secure Boot ohne DX 12 Grafikkarte und ohne TPM.


*Mein Tablet:*
Surface pro 2 mit TPM 1.2 mit Secure und Fast Boot, ohne DX 12 Grafikkarte

Auf allen Computern läuft Classic Shell als Startmenü und die alte Windows 7 Sidebar mit den Gadgets. Alle Updates für Windows 11 ließen sich bis jetzt ohne Probleme installieren.

Werde jetzt noch einen total alten Computer mal ausprobieren, ein ASRock Ion 330 Pro mit 4GB. https://www.asrock.com/nettop/NVIDIA/ion 330/


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

@Lord Wotan : Das geht solange gut bis da ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2021)

Bisher wurde alles mögliche gebypassed. z.B. Updateblockade für W7 und W8 für alles was neuer als Skylake und AMDs Baumaschinen sind, freischalten Updates von Embedded 2009 für ordinäres XP, freischalten ESU Updates obwohl man kein zahlender Kunde ist, ...


----------



## Lord Wotan (15. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Lord Wotan : Das geht solange gut bis da ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


Erstens gibt bei TPM 1.2 selber denn Weg frei, die künstliche willkürliche Hardware Beschränkung zu umgehen. Und zweitens gibt es Deskmodder. Da Microsoft nicht gegen die Deskmodder DVD vorgeht ist das ein legaler weg.  Und wie soll Microsoft das verhindern. Wie man sehen kann ist Windows 11 ohne  die künstliche willkürliche Hardware Beschränkung ein einfaches Windows 10 mit aufgehübschter Optik.  Windows 11 ist eben kein Unterschied wie Windows 95 zu Windows XP. Es ist nur ein Windows 10. Und somit läuft es auch auf jede Hardware auf die Windows 10 läuft, wenn man  die künstliche willkürliche Hardware Beschränkung rausnimmt. Und bis jetzt hatte jegliche Beschränkung von Microsoft immer in der jahrelangen Hardwaregeschichte noch nie Bestand. Beste Beispiele waren die Support-Enden für Updates  bei Windows XP und Windows 7, die praktisch für jeden ohne Kosten weiter laufen. Bei Windows 7 sage ich nur Deskmodders ESU Bypass  und die Updates laufen. Da Microsoft die Seite nicht schließen lässt. Ist ESU Bypass für eine legale Windows 7 Version nach Ansicht von Microsoft offensichtlich legal. Sonst würden sie das beenden.

Und das wichtigste, ich habe jetzt meine 6 legalen Windows 10 pro 64bit Lizenzen zu 6 legale kostenlose Windows 11 pro 64bit Lizenzen umgewandelt! Die ich auch beim späteren Hardware Umbau weiter nutzen kann. Man weiß ja nie, wie lange Microsoft, die alten Win 7, 8,. 8.1 und 10 Lizenzen weiter zum kostenlosen Update nutzbar lässt? Dann lieber sofort umwandeln.


Und da Microsoft denn Weg selber freigemacht hat, die künstliche willkürliche Hardwarebeschränkung bei TPM 1.2 zu umgehen. Kann sie bei denn  US-Rechtssystem mit Kundensammelklagen, Microsoft gar nicht erlauben, als das weiter laufen zu lassen.  Denn gerade wegen der Klimakatastrophe kann es nicht sein, dass Microsoft willkürlich festlegt, dass Hardware ohne Grund zu E-Schrott wird. Da wir festgestellt haben, dass in Kern Windows 11 nur ein aufgehübschtes Windows 10 mit künstlicher willkürlicher Hardwarebeschränkung ist. Dass praktisch auf jeder Hardware läuft, auf der auch Windows 10 läuft, wird Microsoft in den USA bei Gericht verlieren, wenn sie ihre Hardwarebeschränkung verteidigen müsste. Das weiß Microsoft ja auch, sonst hätten die nicht selber denn Weg zur Umgehung der Hardwarebeschränkung freigegeben.

Resümee, man wird auch in Zukunft, solange es Windows 11 gibt, auf nicht Unterstützer Hardware updaten können. Das kann Microsoft nämlich nie und nimmer verhindern.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2021)

Auf meinem Zweit PC (5700G, 16GB 3200MHz, Sata SSD, passiv gekühlt bzw lautlos) hatte ich Win11 (frisch installiert) mehrere Wochen installiert gehabt, seit gestern habe ich mich wieder davon abgewendet und Win10 installiert, da mir Win11 noch zu Beta ist.
Vor allem Microsofts Office 2021 meckerte unter Win11 immer wieder mal wegen der Aktivierung und dem Konto, was heftig genervt hat, unter Win10 ist davon gar nichts zu merken.
Produktiv gesehen ist Win11 für mich persönlich noch unbrauchbar, ich teste Win11 in ein oder zwei Jahren erneut.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2021)

Habe jetzt auch Windows 11 drauf.

Diesmal aber richtig mit clean install, da das Update ständig sobald ich Updates ausführt irgendwie nicht mehr lief und sich nicht mehr alles aufrufen ließ.

Läuft soweit ganz gut und sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Habe nur eines was mich etwas stört... dieses "Dieser PC" bekomme ich nicht in die Tastleiste gesetzt.

Kann nur auf den Explorer gehen und dann muss ich nochmal extra auf "Dieser PC" gehen. Früher hatte ich es aber mit auf der Tastleiste und konnte es direkt ansprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (2. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch Windows 11 drauf.
> 
> Diesmal aber richtig mit clean install, da das Update ständig sobald ich Updates ausführt irgendwie nicht mehr lief und sich nicht mehr alles aufrufen ließ.
> 
> ...


Du kannst im Explorer einstellen, dass "Dieser PC" immer sofort angezeigt wird, quasi als Startseite. Findest du unter Optionen, Explorer öffnen in, oder so ähnlich. Mache ich auch so.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Dezember 2021)

Ok versuche ich später, danke.

EDIT: Hat geklappt.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (15. Januar 2022)

Gestern Win 11 ohne TPM per Registry auf beiden Laptops Installiert. Die Apps habe ich vorher via Powershell aus der Install.wim entfernt. Es läuft soweit alles wie auch unter Win 10. 

Was mich stört ist, das es keine Restlaufzeit vom Akku mehr angezeigt wird.

Der Haupt PC läuft mit Win 10 weiter.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Januar 2022)

Ich vermisse die möglichkeit, einfach auf den Lautsprecher unten rechts zu klicken und dann direkt den Maus-Fokus auf der Lautstärenregelung zu haben, so dass ich, egal wo im Bild der Cursor ist, mit dem Mausrad lauter und leiser stellen kann.

(Wie ich das sehe, kann man in Win 11 die Lautstärke mit dem Mausrad nur ändern, indem man entweder auf den Lautsprecher zeigt, oder das Menü öffnet und den Cursor auf der Leiste hat.)

Gibts da nen Weg oder n Tool?


----------



## zwerg-05 (1. Februar 2022)

also ich muss sagen win11 ist schon ein sehr gutes system rennt von anfang an auf meinem Hauptrechner und bis jetzt null probleme gehabt


----------



## Poulton (5. Februar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Weg oder n Tool?


Ja: https://github.com/valinet/ExplorerPatcher
Bringt u.a. auch mit, dass in der Taskleiste wieder die Namen zu den Symbolen angezeigt werden und verbindet sich auch wunderbar mit Openshell. Eckige Kanten kann man auch wieder aktivieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das W11 Startmenü ist auch weiterhin gruselig. Dagegen ist das von W10, zumindest ab der 1607, richtig gut und selbst das von 8.1 ging schon in die richtige Richtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter Win11 ist es selbst in der Dev bis heute nicht möglich, die Symbole zu gruppieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir beim Test der Windows 11 Dev Edition bisher aufgefallen ist: Es mag die Workarounds nicht. Entweder es liegt nur an der Dev oder Winzigweich macht in der kommenden 22H2 ernst. Ich sollte mir wohl noch eine Win11 Beta als weitere VM hinstellen, ob es dort auch auftritt. An Lizenzen mangelt es im Zweifel nicht. Man hat sich ja über die Jahre genug Aufkleber abgekratzt.

Immer was los in den VMs.



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Werde jetzt noch einen total alten Computer mal ausprobieren, ein ASRock Ion 330 Pro mit 4GB. https://www.asrock.com/nettop/NVIDIA/ion 330/


Und ist es gelungen?


----------



## Plueckbaer (18. Februar 2022)

Kann man eigentlich als Besitzer einer AMD-CPU mittlerweile bedenkenlos Win 11 installieren und gibt es da immer noch Problem?


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2022)

<< hat es seit dem ersten Preview-Release installiert und nur durch die Presse erfahren, dass es Probleme gegeben haben soll. Gemerkt habe ich davon nichts.


----------



## zwerg-05 (20. Februar 2022)

also ich bin auch von Anfang an mit meinem Ryzen auf win 11 probleme habe ich nie gehappt läuft alles perfect


----------



## Gabbyjay (23. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das W11 Startmenü ist auch weiterhin gruselig.



Ich versteh nur nicht, wieso man dem Startmenü so eine Bedeutung zumisst, dass immer wieder so viel davon gesprochen wird.
Ich für meinen Teil benutz das kaum. Die wichtigsten Programme, die ich permanent benutze, hab ich an die Task-Leiste gepinnt (oder nen Link am Desktop).
Wenn jemand so viele unterschiedliche Programme permanent verwendet, dass das nicht mehr ausreicht, dann würde doch Win+Texteingabe ohnehin viel schneller zum Ziel führen, oder?  ; )

Aber danke für den Link, der Rest hat geklappt!


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2022)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur nicht, wieso man dem Startmenü so eine Bedeutung zumisst, dass immer wieder so viel davon gesprochen wird.


Das hängt wohl ganz davon ab, wie man Windows nutzt. Ich empfinde es als praktischer wenn ich in einem Programm bin, kurzerhand die Windows-Taste zu drücken bzw. auf meinem Model M Strg + Esc, und das Programm was ich noch öffnen möchte einfach anzuklicken dort anzuklicken, als erst auf den Desktop zu wechseln.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Februar 2022)

Bei 4K hat man soviel Platz um Programme an zu pinnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Startmenüs sind ja nun nicht so, dass man es einfach nur öffnet und dann das Programm der Wahl hat. Da heisst es sich durch Verschatelungen zu arbeiten. Da ist Win + Namen schreiben schneller. Oder aber man pinnt.


----------



## chill_eule (23. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei 4K hat man soviel Platz um Programme an zu pinnen.


Und du hast ja grad mal 50% ausgenutzt


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Oder aber man pinnt.


Und jetzt werfe dein Augenlicht mal auf meinen Post weiter oben.


Poulton schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Februar 2022)

Ja, ein Klick mehr als notwendig.


----------



## Gabbyjay (25. Februar 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl ganz davon ab, wie man Windows nutzt. Ich empfinde es als praktischer wenn ich in einem Programm bin, kurzerhand die Windows-Taste zu drücken bzw. auf meinem Model M Strg + Esc, und das Programm was ich noch öffnen möchte einfach anzuklicken dort anzuklicken, als erst auf den Desktop zu wechseln.



Musst Du doch auch nicht, Du kannst doch auch an die Taskleiste pinnen.


----------



## Kelemvor (18. März 2022)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich nur mal wieder einen Timer starten,
also Alarm&Uhr angeklickt (liegt bei mir auf der Taskleiste) und ....fällt mir erstmal die Kinnlade runter:

"Willkommen bei den Fokussitzungen....Gelaber...."  erste Schritte? im Leben nicht, wech mit dir. 
Wenn ich so etwas brauche gehe ich freiwillig ins Seniorenstift.

Zum Glück scheint die Meldung nur solange zu kommen wie man den "Fokus" auf der Schaltfläche "Fokussitzungen"
lässt.
...und wehe das steht bei jedem Neustart wieder drauf.

^Edit:  _na suuuper Microsoft, natürlich ist Fokussitzungen wieder im Fokus und ich darf erst auf was anderes klicken
um das zu tun was ich will. Grandios diese Idee uns etwas neues schmackhaft zu machen....nicht. 

Kleine Frage durfte/musste man sich bei der Alarm App immer schon beim MS Konto anmelden?
Jedenfalls ist die Funktion leicht buggy.
Das steht "Anmelden" also klick ich drauf, such mir das passende MS Konto und bestätige.
Trotzdem steht im Alarm Hauptfenster "Anmelden"....wie jetz? *klick* dann zeigt es das Konto womit ich angemeldet bin. Kleiner Scherz MS? Warum wird das angemeldete Konto nicht gleich anstelle des Anmeldebuttons angezeigt?

sorry falls mein Post leicht wirr klingt, aber der Mumpitz hat mich gerade etwas echauffiert.
Vielleicht brauch ich ja doch ein paar Fokussitzungen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Merci!


Nachschlag:

```
#alle Apps von Windows 10/11 löschen, mit Ausnahme der unter Variable $behalten genannten
$behalten = "store|powershell|terminal|nvidia|windowscommunication|realtekaudiocontrol"
Get-AppxPackage -allusers | where-object {$_.name -notmatch $behalten} | Remove-AppxPackage
Get-AppxProvisionedPackage -online | where-object {$_.displayname -notmatch $behalten} | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -Online
```


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2022)

Merc!  

@Poulton
Hier mal etwas schräges. Wir haben gerade Windows 10 21H2 bei uns ausgerollt. Das hatte bekanntlich ein paar "kostenlose" Features dabei, die wir nicht gebraucht haben. Daraufhin haben wir ein Powershell-Skript geschrieben welches via GPO verteilt wird, und automatisch bei einem Neustart des Rechners ausgelöst wird. Damit Windows 10 keinen Fuckup produziert, hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht und alle Apps seperat aufgelistet. So sieht das ganz aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Befehle in dem Skript funktionieren soweit im Grunde ohne Probleme. Nur macht die GPO teils massive Probleme, indem sie der Meinung ist das Skipt mal auszuführen und mal nicht. Auch läuft das Skript des öfteren nicht komplett durch. Führt man das Skript hingegen manuell aus, dann läuft es ohne Probleme. Ich muss das mit Windows 11 noch gegentesten, aber vom ersten Eindruck her würde ich sagen das dieses Problem erst mit 21H2 Einzug gehalten hat. Mit den vorherigen Builds haben die Skripts und GPO soweit funktioniert. Auch wenn ich den vielen GPOs welche damals von Microsoft gecancelt wurden, immer noch nachheule....


----------



## Poulton (24. Mai 2022)

Den Store würde ich nicht unbedingt entfernen, sondern per GPO blockieren. Der scheint mir mittlerweile eigene Treiber und/oder Schnittstellen mitzubringen, die manche Programme benötigen und dann Streß machen, sollten die nicht vorhanden sein.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Merc!


Ich warte auf den Tag, wo ich eine Tüte voll damit von dir bekomme.


----------



## Slasher6661 (2. Juni 2022)

Habe gestern Windows11 22H2 installiert mit ner iso vom Beta preview Channel direkt von MS gezogen.Nun habe ich dauernd das Problem das neben den Symbolen und den Dateien diese weissen Check Boxen sind,owihl die nirgendws aktiviert wurden.Wie zum Teufel bekommt ma die weg?Ist das nich ein Bug in der Beta????Auch ruckt die Maus immer mal kurz....


----------



## Tekkla (2. Juni 2022)

Slasher6661 schrieb:


> Habe gestern Windows11 22H2 installiert mit ner iso vom Beta preview Channel direkt von MS gezogen.Nun habe ich dauernd das Problem das neben den Symbolen und den Dateien diese weissen Check Boxen sind,owihl die nirgendws aktiviert wurden.Wie zum Teufel bekommt ma die weg?Ist das nich ein Bug in der Beta????Auch ruckt die Maus immer mal kurz....


Zur Maus kann ich nichts sagen. Da vermute ich ein Treiberproblem. Bei den Previews werden gerne mal teils alte Treiber mitgeliefert. 

Die Checkboxen kann man in den Ordneroptionen abstellen. Sie dazu https://ittweak.de/windows-10-kaestchen-bei-symbolen-und-ordnern-ausblenden/


----------



## Slasher6661 (2. Juni 2022)

Ja da sind sie gar nicht aktiviert....und trotzdem da.....🙈🙈🙈Maus Treiber hab ich GHub installiert von Logitech.Ich werd erstmal wieder auf den Stable Build zurückgehen und das update dann offiziell im Herbst nochmal probieren.Vielleicht ist bis dahin was geändert.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der scheint mir mittlerweile eigene Treiber und/oder Schnittstellen mitzubringen, die manche Programme benötigen und dann Streß machen, sollten die nicht vorhanden sein.


Stimmt. Das wird immer mehr. Bis jetzt lief es ohne ganz gut **Auf Holz klopf...* *Aber mittelfristig werden wir den auch wieder aktivieren müssen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den Tag, wo ich eine Tüte voll damit von dir bekomme.


Der Tag wird kommen, wenn´s so weiter geht mit Microsoft. 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Befehle in dem Skript funktionieren soweit im Grunde ohne Probleme. Nur macht die GPO teils massive Probleme, indem sie der Meinung ist das Skipt mal auszuführen und mal nicht. Auch läuft das Skript des öfteren nicht komplett durch. Führt man das Skript hingegen manuell aus, dann läuft es ohne Probleme. Ich muss das mit Windows 11 noch gegentesten, aber vom ersten Eindruck her würde ich sagen das dieses Problem erst mit 21H2 Einzug gehalten hat. Mit den vorherigen Builds haben die Skripts und GPO soweit funktioniert.


Bin mit meinen Tests soweit fertig. Hab in das Skript eingebaut, das nach der Ausführung ein .txt-Datein im tmp-Ordner angelegt wird, damit man sieht ob das Skript durchgelaufen ist. 

Und jetzt wird es weird. Die .txt-Dateien tauchen auf. Sowohl bei Win 10 als auch bei Win 11. D.h. das Skript wird ausgeführt. Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings, was bei Win 10 und 11 schief läuft. Denn die Programme werden teilweise immer noch nicht gekillt. Völlig egal ob man als User oder Admin angemeldet ist. Es scheint fast so, als ob Windows die Inhalte des Skripts nicht vollständig verarbeiten kann, oder überspringt. Nur warum?


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juli 2022)

Wie ist allgemein das Meinungsbild zu Win11 hier im Forum mittlerweile?

Überlege nämlich ernsthaft zu wechseln, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass die auto. HDR-Funktion mit Win11 selbst ältere non HDR Games optisch gut aufwertet. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit Win10 und habe daher etwas Sorge mein running system zu changen^^

Was meinen die Herrschaften hier dazu?


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juli 2022)

Pc ist nur zum Spielen da bzw. noch etwas Office/YT etc. Funktioniert alles Super bis jetzt.

Bei AMD Karten musste ich „Schnellstart“ deaktivieren da sonst jedesmal der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde als ich den PC vom Netz trennte(eine Steckerleiste) was ich immer mache. Ohne Schnellstart geht alles. Angeblich geht mit den Nagelneuen AMD Treiber HDR nicht mehr, ist aber glaube ich sowieso kein WHQL.

Der Wechsel von SDR zu HDR Inhalten ist angenehmer. Bei Win10 musste ich immer HDR ausschalten bei nonHDR Games. Mach ich nicht mehr. AutoHDR ist Klasse. Nutze es nun auch bei KillingFloor2 und das Spiel war schon etwas verwaschen was die Farbe angeht, jetzt besser.

Vorteile hast du auch bei der GamingPerformance. Hat PCGH sogar selbst getestet bei einem Formel 1 Spiel, frag mich nicht ob 21 oder 22. Das Speichermanagment wurde halt deutlich verbessert.

Großes persönliches Kontra(nur anfangs) war das die Rechtsklick Einstellungen geändert wurden. Jetzt hab ich mich daran gewöhnt.

Inwieweit es mit exzessiven Office klappt oder gar mit anderen Anwendungen kann ich nicht sagen. Aus der Sicht eines Spielers habe ich nur Vorteile und mich stört nichts.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Juli 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bei AMD Karten musste ich „Schnellstart“ deaktivieren da sonst jedesmal der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde


Das Problem hat aber Win11 nicht exklusiv, das passiert bei Win10 auch gern ^^

Ich hab Win 11 jedenfalls seit Monaten im Einsatz und hab null Probleme @AzRa-eL 
Etwas Umgewöhnung muss sein, richtig, aber das war von Win 95 zu 98 zu Me zu XP zu Vista zu 7 zu 8 zu 10 doch genau so. (Ja, ich hab sie alle durch )


----------



## IphoneBenz (27. Juli 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Problem hat aber Win11 nicht exklusiv, das passiert bei Win10 auch gern ^^


Hab nicht so oft AMD Karten . Ist mir echt nur bei Win11 aufgefallen seit der Freundin PC es hat. Hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht der Mist 🙈


----------



## Tekkla (27. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> auto. HDR-Funktion mit Win11 selbst ältere non HDR Games optisch gut aufwertet


Kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Mein Win11 läuft einfach wie es soll. Kein Stress mit, und das obwohl ich mit dem Beta-Build unterwegs bin.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (27. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie ist allgemein das Meinungsbild zu Win11 hier im Forum mittlerweile?
> 
> Überlege nämlich ernsthaft zu wechseln, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass die auto. HDR-Funktion mit Win11 selbst ältere non HDR Games optisch gut aufwertet. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit Win10 und habe daher etwas Sorge mein running system zu changen^^
> 
> Was meinen die Herrschaften hier dazu?


Läuft seit Ende Oktober und ich hab nix zu meckern. 
Bis jetzt hat kein Game Probleme gemacht und Auto HDR ist wirklich nice, obwohl das Win 10 inzwischen wohl auch kann.

Es nörgeln zwar viele an der Optik rum, aber ich mag das neue Design. Zentrierte Taskleiste ist reine Gewöhnung und das neue Einstellungsmenü ist tausendmal besser als das Chaosteil von Windows 10.

Ich warte nur immer noch auf ein Game, mit dem ich mal Direct Storage testen kann...


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2022)

Windows 11 nutzt ich seit letztem November und läuft soweit ganz gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juli 2022)

Super, Leute! Ich danke für das Feedback.
Werde morgen mal den Umzug auf's neue BS dann wagen


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Zentrierte Taskleiste ist reine Gewöhnung


Das habe ich bei mir in Win10 sogar so freiwillig selber eingestellt^^
Finde das optisch viel harmonischer, wenn die Leiste mittig unten liegt.


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> und das neue Einstellungsmenü ist tausendmal besser als das Chaosteil von Windows 10.


Damit hattest du mich 


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich warte nur immer noch auf ein Game, mit dem ich mal Direct Storage testen kann...


Yea, Forspoken lässt leider noch etwas länger auf sich warten.
Aber schon seltsam, dass es das einzige Game mit Direct Storage in absehbarer Zeit sein soll


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Zentrierte Taskleiste ist reine Gewöhnung


Das hat mich anfangs auch etwas irritiert, aber später fand ich es mit meinem 21:9 Bildschirm sogar besser.


----------



## eddwald (5. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie ist allgemein das Meinungsbild zu Win11 hier im Forum mittlerweile?
> 
> Überlege nämlich ernsthaft zu wechseln, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass die auto. HDR-Funktion mit Win11 selbst ältere non HDR Games optisch gut aufwertet. Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit Win10 und habe daher etwas Sorge mein running system zu changen^^
> 
> Was meinen die Herrschaften hier dazu?


Win 11 Home läuft eigentlich in Bezug aufs Gaming sehr stabil bei mir mit einem 9700K und GTX 3070, 32GB Ram. Auto HDR ist für mich eher  schwer zu beurteilen. Ich nutze es durchgehend, bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher, ob das in meinem Fall zu besseren Kontrasten führt bei Non HDR Spielen oder in Videos. Die Profies sagen, Auto HDR lohnt sich nur bei einem Monitor mit 1000 Nits oder mehr. Mein Samsung hat nur 600, aber allgemein gute Kontraste und Farben dank Quantum Dot . Das schöne ist man kann enfach testen und zurück, wenn´s missfällt. Ich pers würde nur im Notfall zurück zu Windows 10.


----------



## nidderauer (1. September 2022)

Ich habe auch alle Rechner im Haus jetzt auf Win 11. Alle per Update!

Mein Hauptrechner (Ryzen 5 5600X) ist seit Ende letzten Jahres auf Win 11 und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme . Auch auf keinem anderen Rechner.

*Ich hätte aber mal ne Frage:* Wieso hat eigentlich mein Zweit-Spiele-Rechner mit einem i5-6600K von ganz allein das Update auf 11 angeboten? Ich hab das gemacht und gar nicht groß drüber nachgedacht.

Aber heute hatte ich noch mal auf der Microsoft Seite nach den komplatiblen CPUs geschaut und da steht der i5-6600K überhaupt nicht drauf? Nach wie vor erst ab 8000er Serie.
Ich meine, ich hätte mal was gelesen, dass die 6000er und 7000er auch gehen, aber das finde ich nirgendwo mehr.

Weiß da jemand etwas Genaueres?


----------



## Capucius (1. September 2022)

Habe Win 11 auf dem neuen Rechner von Anfang an drauf und bin sehr zufrieden. AutoHDR ist prima, die Performance super und das mittige Menu bei großem Bildschirm und hoher Auflösung für mich deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Nathenhale (2. September 2022)

Hey Leute, gibts irgendwas was euch richtig stört an Windows 11 ?
Ich überlege so langsam auch upzudaten.
Gibt es noch Programm die nicht laufen ? 
Oder Unstimmigkeiten z.b zwang zu Cortana oder anderem nutzlosen Datenkranken. Windows 10 konnte man diese über die Registry abschalten ist das in Windows 11 auch noch nötig ?


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2022)

Mit Windows 11 Home zwingt man die User zur Kontopflicht bei MS. So wie es auch bei Google oder Apple der Fall ist. Cortana in dem Sinne ist nicht mehr omnipräsent. Zwar noch da, aber halt  nur auf Bedarf zu aktivieren. Ansonsten gibt's auch für W11 wieder Privacy Tools. Programminkopatibilitäten sind mir nicht begegnet, aber das ist eh ein weites und User spezifisches Feld.


----------



## IICARUS (2. September 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hey Leute, gibts irgendwas was euch richtig stört an Windows 11 ?
> Ich überlege so langsam auch upzudaten.
> Gibt es noch Programm die nicht laufen ?
> Oder Unstimmigkeiten z.b zwang zu Cortana oder anderem nutzlosen Datenkranken. Windows 10 konnte man diese über die Registry abschalten ist das in Windows 11 auch noch nötig ?


In meinem Fall nichts der gleichen, läuft bei mir genauso gut wie zuvor mit Windows 10.
Kann da nichts bemängeln. Bei mir ist nichts mit dabei, was damit nicht laufen würde.

Es gab halt ein paar Veränderungen, an die man sich zunächst etwas gewöhnen muss, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit kennt man es und dann scheint es wieder normal vorzukommen.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> So wie es auch bei Google oder Apple der Fall ist.


Eines der wenigen Momente wo ich mal eine Lanze für den Apfel brechen muss: Vor kurzem mal wieder eine MacOS12 VM aufgesetzt -> kein Account erforderlich.


----------



## Capucius (3. September 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hey Leute, gibts irgendwas was euch richtig stört an Windows 11 ?


Bisher gar nichts, läuft rund, nach einem Jahr waren die meisten Windows Versionen dann langsam nutzbar und stabil.


----------



## eddwald (5. September 2022)

Was mich ohne viel nachzudenken nervt, ist, das wenn ich zb einen USB Stick einstecke oder eine Benachrichtung des Assistenten aufploppt sich das Farbschema im Dark Modus  kurz auf Hell ändert. Das war bei WIn10 nicht der Fall. Im Firefox muss ich dann mit der Maus über das Bild fahren, damit wieder der Dark Modus sichtbar wird. Ich hab den Fehler noch nicht eingrenzen können, evtl liegts an meiner Konfig der Farbverwaltung, dem Grafikktreiber oder Auto HDR oder sonst was, evtl is es aber auch ein Windows Bug.

Alles in allem würd ich, wie schon mal erwähnt, nur im Notfall zurück zu Windows 10 wechseln. Das einzige was aufstößt, das MS generell eine Registrierungspflicht bei der Installation eingeführt hat. Zum  Glück gibts findige App Entwickler, die dem entgegen schon Tools veröffnetlict haben. Danke dafür.


----------



## Avicii (19. Oktober 2022)

Nabend,

ich habe seit dem letzten Update nun die Tabs im Datei-Explorer erhalten. Dieses Update habe ich ganz normal über Windows Updates in den Einstellungen runtergeladen. Die Tabs sind also seit n paar Stunden offiziell nachgereicht worden. Wer ebenfalls Interesse an diesen hat, dem empfehle ich also ganz gezielt Windows Update zu aktualisieren.

Lg


----------



## eddwald (19. Oktober 2022)

Avicii schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich habe seit dem letzten Update nun die Tabs im Datei-Explorer erhalten. Dieses Update habe ich ganz normal über Windows Updates in den Einstellungen runtergeladen. Die Tabs sind also seit n paar Stunden offiziell nachgereicht worden. Wer ebenfalls Interesse an diesen hat, dem empfehle ich also ganz gezielt Windows Update zu aktualisieren.
> 
> Lg



Hat ja lange genug gedauert. Fast schon lächerlich, wie lange die für dafür gebraucht haben, was sämtliche Linux Desktops schon seit Jahrzehnten können. Wenn die jetzt noch anbieten würden Ordner innnerhalb eines Fensters als neue Teilfläche zu öffnen, könnte man fast zufrieden sein mit dem Windows Explorer. Oder gehts das aber ich habs nur noch nicht endeckt?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

Hallo liebe WIn11 User,

ich habe irgendwie ein "Problem" was mich aber ziemlich nervt. Habt ihr es auch das zum Teil das Programm nicht geöffnet wird welches in der "Suche" (Lupe Taskleiste) angeklickt wird? Zum Beispiel wäre das bei mir "Energieoptionen" oder "Systemsteuerung". Das erste öffnet sich wenn ich es 2 mal mache, das zweite öffnet gar nicht. Hab ich da irgendwas verstellt oder ist das einfach ein Bug?

Danke für Feedback.


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

Also bei mir öffnen die sich sofort.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

eddwald schrieb:


> Also bei mir öffnen die sich sofort.


Mh, strange. Verstehe das nicht. Ist auch so wenn ich das System neu aufsetze.


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab auch kleine Problemchen mit dem Startmenü und den Windows eigenen Menüs seit 22H2, allerdings gehts da um Tearing Effekte.
Ich würd evtl raten einen gesonderten Thread dafür zu öffnen um hier nicht den Rahmen zu sprengen.
Bist du sicher das die Programme nicht bei ersten mal schon laufen? Siehe Taskmanager


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke nicht das wenn ich nach Win11 spezifische Sachen Frage den Rahmen sprenge. 

Kannst du mal testen ob du die "Energieoptionen" direkt beim ersten Mal öffnen kannst? Also wenn du es anklickst während du es suchst. Keine Verknüpfung oder so.


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Kannst du mal testen ob du die "Energieoptionen" direkt beim ersten Mal öffnen kannst? Also wenn du es anklickst während du es suchst. Keine Verknüpfung oder so.


Jopp, klappt beim ersten mal^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

Strange. Da bin ich dann überfragt. Nervt richtig hart....

@eddwald Siehe hier. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMS22Cw7kcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HD wird noch verarbeitet.

Edit: Das ist doch nicht normal. Die meisten Programme reagieren sofort und wenn es nur ein Kreis ist der lädt. Aber hier wird die Eingabe völlig ignoriert.


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

Hmm...Wie gesgat bei mir funzt der Vorgang reibungslos. Du hast eine _saubere _Neuinstallation probiert? 
Sonst löscht du evtl mal den Index und erstellst den komplett neu auf dem Standardlaufwerk.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

Klar, sauber neu installiert mit Win Download. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das ich Win fast alles geblockt habe was Tracking/Suche etc angeht. Ich kann aber auch nicht mal eine Verknüpfung machen die funktioniert, STRANGE.

@eddwald 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrFiKcQNMso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist noch lustiger. Ergibt NULL SINN. Verstehe das nicht. Verarbeitet noch!


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das ich Win fast alles geblockt habe was Tracking/Suche etc angeht.


Aber du hast es doch mit einer sauberen Installation probiert, ohne vorgerigen persöhnlichen Einstellungen, oder? Da solte es eigentlich funzen. 


IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Klar, sauber neu installiert mit Win Download. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das ich Win fast alles geblockt habe was Tracking/Suche etc angeht. Ich kann aber auch nicht mal eine Verknüpfung machen die funktioniert, STRANGE.


Du meinst sämtliche erstellte Desktop Verknüpfungen gehen auch nicht? Oder nur die im Startmenü bzw der Suchleiste.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

eddwald schrieb:


> Aber du hast es doch mit einer sauberen Installation probiert, ohne vorgerigen persöhnlichen Einstellungen, oder? Da solte es eigentlich funzen.
> 
> Du meinst sämtliche erstellte Desktop Verknüpfungen gehen auch nicht? Oder nur die im Startmenü bzw der Suchleiste.


Es gehen z.B. nur Systemsteuerung und Energieoptionen nicht. Andere Verknüpfungen laufen. 

Wie du im Video im Post von mir siehst stimmt da was nicht.


Ja, Win11 wurde komplett gelöscht und via Internet installiert. Also es gibt auch kein WinOld Ordner. Die Platte war komplett frei. Das hatte ich auch schon vor der Neuinstallation. Kann mich nicht erinnern das es mal ging. Ich ändere oft mein Energiesparplan, deswegen nervt es mich so.


----------



## eddwald (22. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Es gehen z.B. nur Systemsteuerung und Energieoptionen nicht. Andere Verknüpfungen laufen.


Ok. Das ist etwas auffallend, das es sich nur um  Verknüpfungen der System Optionen handelt, nicht aber Apps. Sollte man zumindest festhalten.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Oktober 2022)

Wie es dem scheint leidet niemand darunter und ich sollte wohl nochmal das Win clean installieren. Nervt hart aber so ist das halt.


----------



## XT1024 (23. Oktober 2022)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich ändere oft mein Energiesparplan, deswegen nervt es mich so.


Stört das so sehr, das auch eine Verknüpfung zu den Energieoptionen nicht als workaround reicht?



Meinst du Änderungen am Sparplan selbst oder den Wechsel zwischen verschiedenen?


----------



## chill_eule (23. Oktober 2022)

Vlt. ist das hilfreich:








						Energiesparplan Energieoptionen per Kontextmenü wechseln Windows 10
					






					www.deskmodder.de
				




Sollte mit Win11 ja eigentlich genau so funktionieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir lädt seit gestern das BS die Icons in der Taskleiste nicht auf korrekte Größe.
Hatte das Problem hier auch schon jemand?

Sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, war nicht immer so.


----------



## GamePat96 (26. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt seit gestern das BS die Icons in der Taskleiste nicht auf korrekte Größe.
> Hatte das Problem hier auch schon jemand?
> 
> Sieht so aus:
> ...


Interessant, sowas hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie. Das ist mit linksbündigen Icons oder ? Ich hab meine standardmäßig in der Mitte gelassen, hab dafür in Win10 immer 3rd party apps genutzt, weil ich das irgendwie geil fand haha

Scheint ein Bug zu sein, so klein kram gibts  ja leider immer wieder


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2022)

Hab ich auch noch nie gehabt, aber das könnte helfen:









						Icon Cache löschen weißes Icon reparieren Windows 11 und 10
					






					www.deskmodder.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

GamePat96 schrieb:


> Interessant, sowas hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie. Das ist mit linksbündigen Icons oder ? Ich hab meine standardmäßig in der Mitte gelassen, hab dafür in Win10 immer 3rd party apps genutzt, weil ich das irgendwie geil fand haha
> 
> Scheint ein Bug zu sein, so klein kram gibts  ja leider immer wieder


Ne, halte meine Icons auch schon seit Win10 mittig durch viel Werkeln im BS^^
Finde es daher richtig cool, dass Win11 das von Haus aus hat.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nie gehabt, aber das könnte helfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau ich mir gleich mal an, danke 👍


----------



## GamePat96 (26. Oktober 2022)

Ja das ist echt cool, sah auf dem Bild irgendwie so aus, nutze aber auch ne kleine App namens TranslucentTB, damit ich den Transparenten TB look von Win Vista und 7 wieder hab. Daher war mir das standard aussehen eher fremd glaube ich ^^

Und ja das Cache löschen sollte da definitiv helfen würde ich mal behaupten, drücke die Daumen das es klappt


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

GamePat96 schrieb:


> Ja das ist echt cool, sah auf dem Bild irgendwie so aus, nutze aber auch ne kleine App namens TranslucentTB, damit ich den Transparenten TB look von Win Vista und 7 wieder hab. Daher war mir das standard aussehen eher fremd glaube ich ^^
> 
> Und ja das Cache löschen sollte da definitiv helfen würde ich mal behaupten, drücke die Daumen das es klappt


Transculent nutze ich auch seit Win10 

@GamePat96 

So sah mein Win10 Desktop aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamePat96 (27. Oktober 2022)

So ähnlich sah die TB bei mir in Win10 auch aus  Allerdings wie gesagt mit diesem Blur Effekt und nicht komplett durchsichtig, habe leider keinen Win10 screenshot, aber hier mal ein Win11 screenshot davon



__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/YCJ3IWe

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich fänd es ziemlich cool, wenn man damit auch das Start Menü so transparent machen könnte, damit es besser dazu passt, das war grade in Win10 immer so komisch, da die ja eignetlich immer gleich aussehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2022)

Habe das erste 13600k System heute gebaut und (nach Kundenwunsch auf Effizienz/flüsterleise) eingerichtet.
5 GHz P-Cores, 3,5 GHz E-Cores, 100W Limit. Knapp über 4 GHz bei Vollast, ~20.000 Punkte CB23, unter einem Noctua U12S ergibt das bei längerer Last ~65°C - wohlgemerkt alle Lüfter des Systems auf <600 UPM.
Idleverbrauch ~40W (Gesamtsystem ohne Bildschirm, Focus+550W Platin NT).

Insgesamt wirklich ein feines Stückchen Hardware 


Aber (sorry fürn OT) OH MEIN GOTT ist Windows11 ein Gräuel 

Erstmal konnte ichs nicht installieren weil das Setup unbedingt ein Konto will (nein, auch die Pro kann nicht mehr lokal) - aber natürlich weder Netzwerk noch WLAN Treiber hatte und nicht ins internet kam. Man muss da vor dem Setup schon Treiber einbinden. Uff. Dann geht NIX mehr ohne eine bescheuerte Pin wenn man sich nicht mit dem langen MS-Konto-PW immer anmelden will. Die Bedienung ist (für mich) die Hölle.
Sowas abartig nerviges hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## zerrocool88 (29. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habe das erste System heute gebaut und (nach Kundenwunsch auf Effizienz/flüsterleise) eingerichtet.
> 5 GHz P-Cores, 3,5 GHz E-Cores, 100W Limit. Knapp über 4 GHz bei Vollast, ~20.000 Punkte CB23, unter einem Noctua U12S ergibt das bei längerer Last ~65°C - wohlgemerkt alle Lüfter des Systems auf <600 UPM.
> Idleverbrauch ~40W (Gesamtsystem ohne Bildschirm, Focus+550W Platin NT).
> 
> ...



Ja win 11 ist echt bekloppt was das angeht. Auch das die task leiste komplett anders aussieht hat mich komplett getriggert...


----------



## Anthropos (29. Oktober 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erstmal konnte ichs nicht installieren weil das Setup unbedingt ein Konto will (nein, auch die Pro kann nicht mehr lokal) - aber natürlich weder Netzwerk noch WLAN Treiber hatte und nicht ins internet kam.


Das Problem hatte ich auch, ist wirklich nervig. Bin ich umgangen, indem ich den BootStick über Rufus erstellt habe, da kann man einen Haken setzen, dass ein lokales Konto erlaubt wird.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habe das erste System heute gebaut und (nach Kundenwunsch auf Effizienz/flüsterleise) eingerichtet.


Nice! Welche CPU?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2022)

Anthropos schrieb:


> Nice! Welche CPU?


Hab erst nachträglich gemerkt dass ich das vergessen hatte^^
Ist ein 13600K. Wie gesagt eigentlich nur ein Multimedia-PC mit Option auf Gelegenheitsspiele (ist noch eine alte GTX1660Ti drin) der die allermeiste Zeit für (Home-)Office, Musik/Video usw. genutzt wird. Deswegen gibts keinen Grund da nen 13900K oder sowas reinzuballern und deswegen auch der Fokus auf Stromverbrauch insbesondere Idleverbrauch (denn das ist der PC im Homeoffice halt) und Lautstärke.

Alles was noch fehlt ist der "Import" der alten Laufwerke. Da kommen die Tage noch 2 SSDs (1+2TB) und eine HDD (6TB) aus dem ersetzten PC rein.



Anthropos schrieb:


> BootStick über Rufus erstellt habe, da kann man einen Haken setzen, dass ein lokales Konto erlaubt wird.


Ja. Schön dass man Drittprogramme benutzen muss um erstens überhaupt was installieren zu können und zweitens völlig unsinnige Dinge zu umgehen. Es ist absoluter Schwachsinn eine Pin oder Passwort jeden Tag eingeben zu müssen für einen PC der nur einen einzigen Benutzer hat (es ist nichtmal jemand anderes im Gebäude).
Und das gruppieren von Objekten in der Taskleiste ist jetzt nicht mehr abschaltbar? WHY?!? Das machts einfach unübersichtlicher und langsamer beim arbeiten! Aber was reg ich mich auf. Ich bleibe persönlich bei Win10 bis 2025 und gehe dann auf Linux zum Arbeiten mit (sofern das dann überhaupt noch geht) ner Win11-Zweitinstallation rein zum zocken wo alles andere egal ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Oktober 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Man kann die Netzwerk-Pflicht beim Setup umgehen. Da gibt's ne Anleitung zu im Netz.


Ich habe jede Anleitung versucht die Google ausgespuckt hat - sie funktionieren alle nicht mehr, da die Anleitungen alle älter sind als das letzte Windowsupdate von MS... 
Nur die Option die Installation vorher mit Rufus und ähnlichem zu "patchen" geht (noch).



Gaymer schrieb:


> Die Pin stört mich nicht (was ist daran so schlimm?)


Schlimm ist es nicht - nur völlig schwachsinnig keine Option für "ohne Pin anmelden" anzubieten. Der PC wird in seiner Lebenszeit wohl >5000x gebootet. Der Besitzer mus also >5000x eine Pin eingeben ohne Sinn und Verstand. Kumuliert sind das 2-3 Stunden Lebenszeit die er damit verbringt, jahrelang jeden Tag ein, zwei Mal sein Geburtsdatum reinzuhämmern.
Aber wie gesagt, das Thema gehört nicht in den Thread hier. Ich war nur absolut geflasht wie unfassbar Kacke Win11 sich dranstellt.

Der einzige Grund überhaupt Win11 zu benutzen (um zum Thema zurückzukommen) ist dass Win10 mit P und E-Cores nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Du kannst nach der Installation ein lokales Konto anlegen und das lässt dann auch zu sich ganz ohne PW anzumelden.


Das habe ich versucht aber auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Ich schaue die Tage nochmal.
Und was die Anleitung angeht: bei Shift-F10 passierte hier genau gar nichts. 



Gaymer schrieb:


> ganz ohne PW sollte kein PC sein.


Kein PC in meinem Haus hatte jemals ein Passwort die letzten fast 30 Jahre. Denn erstens ist hier niemand fremdes der drankommt (wenn dem so wäre hätte ich ein ganz anderes Problem) und zweitens sichere ich Dinge auf die andere Personen nicht zugreifen sollen garantiert nicht mit nem Windows-Passwort sondern mit Veracrypt^^



IICARUS schrieb:


> Früher war dieses sogar Stock für Mainboards, weshalb sich kaum ein Board an die Intel Spezifikation gehalten hat. Meiner aktueller MSI Board hat es nur optional zum Zuschalten mit dabei, aber nicht mit Stock.


Da ist mir auch was aufgefallen - das Board issn Z790 Tomahawk also auch MSI:
Beim ersten Boot nach Zusammenbau kam die bekannte Abfrage nach der Kühlung (Luft, Wasser,...) dass das Board die Powerlimits einstellt. Ich war noch mit was anderem beschäftigt und habe die Frage nicht beantwortet bzw. keine Eingabe gemacht.
Jetzt ratet was passiert. Statt dauerhaft da zu bleiben und auf Nutzerentscheidung zu warten war nach ein paar minuten als ich zurückkam die Frage weg und ich war im BIOS-Hauptmenü.
Und das Powerlimit stand auf 4096W.
Soviel zu hält man sich an Intel-Specs


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich reihe mich mal in den OT-Reigen ein:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es ist absoluter Schwachsinn eine Pin oder Passwort jeden Tag eingeben zu müssen für einen PC der nur einen einzigen Benutzer hat (es ist nichtmal jemand anderes im Gebäude).



*Win+R "netplwiz" to the rescue!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe seit Jahren nur ein einziges Mal ein Passwort in Windows ein: nach der Installation 
Und auch mit Win11 gibt es da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## lucky1levin (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und auch mit Win11 gibt es da keinen Unterschied.


Leider doch, das funktioniert nicht mehr.

Gerade getestet und muss dennoch PW eingeben wenn er aus den Energiesparen kommt.


----------



## lucky1levin (31. Oktober 2022)

Gaymer schrieb:


> Nur wenn das Konto mit dem MS Account verbunden ist.


Was ist das für ein scheiss MS


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2022)

Klick einfach in der Taskleiste auf das Windowslogo (Start) und darin dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf deinen eingeloggten Account. Dann kannst du Kontoeinstellungen auswählen und in der nächsten Seite, die dadurch kommt, stellst du einfach auf ein Offline Account um.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

lucky1levin schrieb:


> Gerade getestet und muss dennoch PW eingeben wenn er aus den Energiesparen kommt.


"Anmeldeoptionen" mal rein reguckt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch Leute... 
die einfachsten Grundlagen fehlen hier


----------



## Noel1987 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab nen yubikey 
Finger drauf und drin 🤣


----------



## lucky1levin (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> "Anmeldeoptionen" mal rein reguckt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wars Danke.

Kannte ich zwar und war mir sicher das war auf Nie aber wahrscheinlich mit Abmelden zurückgestellt.

Manchmal kommt man auf das einfachste nicht


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Die Option stellt sich leider hin und wieder mal zurück, hatte ich auch schon mal nach einem Windows Update.
Ob das Absicht oder ein bug ist, keine Ahnung


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal in den OT-Reigen ein:
> 
> 
> *Win+R "netplwiz" to the rescue!*
> ...


Weltklasse! Danke!
Und warum in Gottes Namen kommt man in den normalen Windows-Einstellungen nicht in dieses Menü. Oh mann.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Dieses Menü war schon immer etwas versteckt.
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass MS dies mit Absicht für DAUs ausblendet für _mehr Sicherheit_ oder so ^^

PS: Ich verschieb uns mal ins passende Thema.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2022)

Jo... ist auch hart fürn Ar...
Nach dem nächsten Boot sind jetzt zwei identische Konten da von denen nur eines mit der bekannten Pin zugänglich ist (von wegen ohne alles) und das andere gar nicht funktionioert - und auch beim netplwiz oder Konsensteuerung nirgends auftaucht.

Ist  das alles eine gequirlte Schei*e. Man verzeihe mir dass mich das so aus der Fassung bringt aber wie kann man denn so etwas völlig simples so verkorksen? Hat MS wirklich niemals normalen Leuten nen PC gegeben und sich angesehen was die Menschen machen und welche probleme sie haben?
Es kann doch nicht so dermnaßen unmöglich sein ein ganz normales Nutzerkonto auf einem PC einzurichten in das man ohne Kennwort reinkommt? Und das mit ner Win11 professional SB-Lizenz?

Einfach nur Account+Passwort und auf Wunsch "Anmeldeoptionen speichern" oder "angemeldet bleiben" kriegt jeder Furzkrämer da draußen hin nur Microsoft nicht. 

Hoffentlich hält mein Win10-PC (wo all das absolut kein Problem und in 10 Sekunden erledigt war) noch viele Jahre.


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Von Win10 (evtl. schon frühere Versionen) zu  Win11 hat sich dort im Grunde nicht so viel geändert 
Außer natürlich, dass es jetzt den Zwang zum MS Konto gibt. (Worüber man einerseits vortrefflich streiten/meckern kann, was aber andererseits inzwischen Gang und Gäbe ist.)

Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass von


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> normalen Leuten


genau dies, dann halt eingerichtet wird oder früher schon eingerichtet wurde, weil es der einfachste und bequemste weg ist ^^

Wenn man das hat ist der Übergang oder auch die Neueinrichtung ein Kinderspiel, das würde (fast) ich sogar meiner Mutter zutrauen.

Wenn man das nicht hat, tja: Hallooo Bastellösung, die einem evtl. ein zweites, identisches aber nutzloses Konto einrichtet 

Übrigens:
MS kommuniziert dies auch klar in den Systemanforderungen.

Win 10:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Win 11:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> genau dies, dann halt eingerichtet wird oder früher schon eingerichtet wurde, weil es der einfachste und bequemste weg ist ^^


Schön wärs.
Ich hab nen PC gebaut, da Win11 drauf installiert (was nach drölfzig versuchen und nachgeladenen Netzwerktreibern mir irgendwann mal erlaubt wurde...), das Konto des Benutzers angegeben und - Schei*e wars (mutmaßlich, weil die verwendete Lizenz eine alte Win7 Ultimate von mir war).
Dann war ich auf einmal Admin, der benutzer hate ein Zweitkonto mit Pin. Meinen Acount löschen bringt nix, er kommt wieder. Dem Benutzeracc mit deinem Trick einen Pinfreien Zugang einrichten kopiert den Account in einen unbenutzbaren (der in der Benutzerkontensteuerung nicht angezeigt wird!!) und der alte braucht weiter nen Pin - nur mein Acc ist jetzt endlich weg.

Insgesamt ist das wirklich ein Graus. Früher hätte man WIndows installiert, den Key eingegeben und man hätte ein Betriebssystem mit einem Benutzer gehabt. Mehr war gar nicht gewünscht.

Um das hinzukriegen müsste ich jetzt wohl alles wieder plattmachen, die Lizenz "löschen" bei MS (keine Ahnung per Telefon oder so) und alles wieder neu installieren und den Key "frisch" neu eingeben. Da hat natürlich niemand Bock drauf.
Also wird der Kunde bei jedem Neustart jetzt auf das andere/funktionierende Konto klicken und die Pin eingeben (was noch ätzender ist also vorher wo "nur" die Pin eingegebenw erden musste) - weil weder er noch ich Bock haben,. 3 Tage zu googlen bis man nen Weg gefunden hat das irgendwie zu fixen.

Das schaut man sich dann noch ein paar Monate an bis komplett auf Ubuntu umgestiegen wird was mittelfristig eh geplant war aber nach all dem worüber er sich bis jetzt geärgert hat ("was ist das für eine Sch§/!?!!&-Taskleiste??!?!") wahrscheinlich deutlich früher umgesetzt wird.^^


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

No offense, aber:

Ich würde behaupten du hast in deinem angeborenen _nerdwahnsinn_ irgendwo was getan, an das ein DAU gar nicht denkt, was aber die ganze Frickelei erst ausgelöst hat, weil 2 oder 3 Schritte zu weit gedacht 

Aber egal, meine Erfahrungen mit Windows sind halt seit fast 2 Jahrzehnten fast durchweg positiv.
Einzelschicksale gibts halt immer 
Und was ich beobachtet habe, und was wohl auch meistens zutrifft: 
Je mehr man dran rum fummelt, desto eher treten Fehler auf.

Früher™ hab ich auch noch an der autoexec.bat gedreht und drölfzig "reghacks" in Win XP/Vista/7 angewandt...
Aber inzwischen schnapp ich mir einen USB Stick, werf das Media Creation Tool an und installiere ganz entspannt Windows 10/11 und fummel danach nicht mehr groß dran rum.
Der tiefgreifendste "Hack" ist eigentlich die Sache mit der automatischen Anmeldung beim booten (siehe oben) und das hat mir bisher auch noch nie die Benutzerkonten versaut, wie bei dir


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten du hast in deinem angeborenen _nerdwahnsinn_ irgendwo was getan, an das ein DAU gar nicht denkt, was aber die ganze Frickelei erst ausgelöst hat, weil 2 oder 3 Schritte zu weit gedacht


Was denn? Ich hab doch gar keine Möglichkeit gehabt irgendwas anderes zu machen? 
Ich hab installiert und beim Setup das MS-Konto des Benutzers angegeben und meine Win7Ulti-Lizenz. Das wars.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Je mehr man dran rum fummelt, desto eher treten Fehler auf.


Was aber einfach daran liegt dass der Hersteller den Kunden jede Entscheidungsmöglichkeit nimmt und alles in ein einziges simples 08/15-Schema pressen will. Wenn dann irgendwas minimal abweicht vom Standard kommt Bullshit raus.

Es gibt einen neuen PC und es gibt einen Mensch mit MS Konto und es gibt eine Pro-SB-Lizenz.
Alleine die Tatsache, dass die Lizenz früher jemand anderem gehörte rreicht um das totale Kontochaos auszulösen. Ein einfacher Dialog "Hey, den Code gibts schon, soll die Verbindung zum alten Acc gelöscht werden (ggf. +Passwortabfrage)?" hätte schon gereicht dass das Problem so niemals auftritt.
Von einem lokalen Konto das all den Firlefanz nie ausgelöst hätte ganz zu schweigen.


Ich habe jedenfalls dazugelernt - ich baue ab sofort neue PCs nur noch ohne OS es sei denn jemand bringt mir eine eigene Lizenz und ein eigenes MS-Konto.
Den sonstigen Schmarrn sollen sich die Leute selber antun.


----------



## Noel1987 (31. Oktober 2022)

@Incredible Alk 
@chill_eule 
Man kann über Rufus ein Windows Stick erstellen ohne Kontozwang 
Damit kann man dann wieder ein offline Konto erstellen 
Ist dann gewohnt wie immer 
Namen eingeben und kein Passwort

Nebenbei kann auch Tpm umgangen werden falls gewünscht und die Datenkrake kann abgeschaltet werden 









						Rufus 3.19: Windows 11 ohne Microsoft-Account installierbar
					

Mittels Rufus 3.19 lässt sich bei der Installation von Windows 11 Home und Pro selbst ab 22H2 der Microsoft-Kontozwang umgehen.




					www.allround-pc.com


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hallooo Bastellösung


Klar gibts workarounds, aber diese sind dann eben immer auch eine potentielle Fehlerquelle.

Was ich noch nicht so ganz nach voll ziehen konnte, warum beim @Incredible Alk keine passenden Treiber für LAN/WLAN mit auf dem Stick waren.
Die MS-Standardtreiber sind _normalerweise_ bulletproof, vor allem, wenn man die Kiste ganz oldschool per Kabel an einen Router hängt.


----------



## Noel1987 (31. Oktober 2022)

Ältere Version wo eventuell die Treiber des neuen Boards nicht vorhanden sind. 

Neuere win 11 Version runterladen 
Vllt behebt das Fehler


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Stick ist einen Tag zuvor per media creation tool erstellt worden und ist brandaktuell.
Dass Z790 Bretter trotzdem oft nicht funktionieren ist aber bekannt - im Netz findet man das Problem zigfach, deswegen konnte ich ja den Workaround mit Treiber vorladen so schnell finden.

Das Board ist also einfach neuer als das letzte Treiberupdate von Windows. Ich kenne das so auch nicht, normalerweise hätte ich erwartet dass es für Grundfunktionen Standardtreiber gibt die dann später ggf. ersetzt werden - aber ohne den Netzwerktreiber manuell einzubinden ging gar nix. Wie früher zu WinME und XP Zeiten die USB Treiber fürn Stick. Schöne alte Welt


----------



## chill_eule (31. Oktober 2022)

Ja gut, das sind dann aber halt auch Probleme die eher nur uns Bastler betreffen ^^
Die allermeisten Systeme werden doch nach wie vor von der Stange gekauft (oder es gibt einen Sklaven IT-Abteilung in der Firma, die sich darum kümmert )

Aber tatsächlich ein schwaches Bild, dass die MS-Standardtreiber nicht in der Lage waren, LAN oder WLAN bereit zu stellen 

An LAN Ports (und WLAN fast genau so) hat sich doch die letzten Jahrzehnte grundlegend kaum was geändert.
Dann wird halt evtl. nur 10Mbit bereit gestellt, so what. 
Für die Installation sollte das reichen und den "richtigen" Treiber muss man dann halt nachlegen, sei es manuell oder per Windows Update.
Wer daran aber nun tatsächlich Schuld hat, werden wir wohl nie ergründen ^^


----------



## Noel1987 (31. Oktober 2022)

Das keine Treiber gefunden wurden habe ich mir schon gedacht 
Das allerdings die aktuelle Version von Windows die auch noch nicht kennt ist schon Arm.


----------



## GamePat96 (3. November 2022)

Wie gut das ich da sowieso keine Wahl hatte, habe das MS Konto aufgrund von Xbox schon seit Jahren, daher kein Ding. Auch wenn natürlich auch ich sowas für arg überflüssig halte, aber der Datenstaubsauger hat nunmal immer hunger.

Ich hatte tatsächlich bei meiner erste Installation von Win11 das "lustige" Problem das die ISO Datei beschädigt war, was aber nicht gesagt wurde... Was natürlich super ist, wenn man bei der Problemlösung zwei Schritte vorher das Win10 OS von der NVME gekickt hat, und so keine neue ISO downloaden konnte

Durfte dann zu einem Freund, und die bei ihm neu runterladen, dann gings zum Glück. Seitdem trotz 22H2 Beta nicht ein Problem gehabt, was die Monate davor unter Win10 leider absolut nicht der Fall war, daher bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Wechsel.

Gibt natürlich die üblichen Verschlimmbesserungen, aber das gehört ja heutzutage zum guten Ton haha


P.S. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie große Probleme hatte auf ein neues OS zu wechseln, nach ca. 2-3 Tagen hab ich eigentlich alles raus was ich brauche, und somit alles auf dem selben Level wie im OS davor.


----------



## Capucius (3. November 2022)

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken, kann es sein dass das "KEIN KONTO!" mittlerweile etwas reflexhaft geworden ist? Wenn man ein Konto extra dafür mit einer Trashmailadresse anlegt (oder wie in meinem Fall einer Weiterleitung) und dann sonst absolut nichts mit dem Konto macht und auch keine Echtwelt-Informationen hinzufügt... wo ist dann der potentielle Schaden?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. November 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nie gehabt, aber das könnte helfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nachtrag: Ich fauler Sack, kam erst jetzt dazu, und hat alles geklappt, Danke!


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2022)

Letztens war mein Taskmanager verbugt, da meine Einstellung auf manuell hell eingestellt ist und die Taskleiste auf dunkel. Dadurch wurde der Taskmanager dunkel dargestellt und die linke Seitenleiste war nicht mehr gut zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Bild ist nicht von mir, aber so wurde es bei mir auch dargestellt!)_

Heute hat mein System ein paar Updates eingespielt und nun wird der Taskmanager wieder richtig dargestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

